# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Mankin ja Luoman seisakkeiden lakkautus

## JT

> Palvelua parantavaa säästöä aikaansaatiin Rantaradalla jo hieman aikaisemmin, kun viikonloppuaamuina L-junien liikennöintiä venytettiin ja S/U/A-junien aloittamista myöhennettiin. Palvelu parani Mankissa, Luomassa, Jorvaksessa ja Tolsassa, jotka ovatkin niin kuormitettuja ja tuottavia liikennepaikkoja, että liikenteen tuplaaminen eräiden aamutuntien aikana varmasti oli erittäin perusteltua...


Torstain (6.4.) Hesarissa on artikkeli, jossa huhutaan Mankin ja Luoman seisakkeiden lopettamisesta. Taustalla on Ratahallintokeskuksen rantaradan asemien kehittämissuunnitelma-lista, johon ei oltu merkitty Mankin ja Luoman seisakkeita. 
Tilannetta heikentää myös ensi vuonna voimaan tuleva laki, jonka mukaan asemaa, jossa on jalankulkutasoristeys ohittava juna saa kulkea enintään nopudella 80 kliometria tunnissa. Kyseisillä seisakkeilla on juuri tälläiset tasoristeykset.

Mikäli tosiaan Luoman ja Mankin seisakkeet poistetaan käytöstä alueen joukkoliikenneyhteydet heikkenevät todella radikaalisti. Alue on oikeastaan kokonaan junaliikenteen varassa lukuunottamatta M.V. Wikströmin paria koululaisvuoroa sekä linjaa 166, jotka kulkevat yhteensäkin vain noin 5 kertaa per suunta.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: jaettu YTV-alueen lähijunaliikenteen vähentämistä käsittelevästä ketjusta

----------


## Jussi

> Mikäli tosiaan Luoman ja Mankin seisakkeet poistetaan käytöstä alueen joukkoliikenneyhteydet heikkenevät todella radikaalisti. Alue on oikeastaan kokonaan junaliikenteen varassa lukuunottamatta M.V. Wikströmin paria koululaisvuoroa sekä linjaa 166, jotka kulkevat yhteensäkin vain noin 5 kertaa per suunta.


Varmastikin bussiliikennettä lisättäisiin huomattavasti, mikäli juna-asemat lakkautetaan. Hesarin jutusta sain sellaisen käsityksen, että asemien matkustajamäärät ole kovin suuria joten liityntäliikenne jollekin lähiasemalle olisi varmasti melko helposti järjestettävissä. Alueen asukkaiden kannalta asemien lakkautus olisi kyllä todella ikävää.

----------


## Compact

Kirkkonummen kunta on itseasiassa syypää siihen, että Luoma (eli entinen Nokka) on katkolla. Kunta on ilmoittanut RHK:lle jo joskus aiemmin, ettei Luoma kuulu infran kannalta parannettaviin liikennepaikkoihin. Eli siis voidaan poistaa sitten kun on tarvis.

Mankki on Espoon puolella ja erittäin hankalassa paikassa. Joki, kaarteet ja muut hankaluudet ovat sen parantamisen hankaluuksina. Tuskin Espoon kaupunkikaan vähät välittää tästä seisakkeesta.

Se on käymisen väärti paikka, sillä Mankin miljöön kruunaavat vanhanajan lankkulaiturit.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikäli tosiaan Luoman ja Mankin seisakkeet poistetaan käytöstä alueen joukkoliikenneyhteydet heikkenevät todella radikaalisti.


On typerää vähentää rantaradan seisakkeita Espoon ja Kirkkonummen välillä. Monen seisakkeen yhteydessä on uusia asuinalueita joihin on muutettu juuri junayhteyksien takia. Jos seisakket lopetetaan se olisi ihan sama jos asuinalueet sijaitsisivat Vihdissä tai Nurmijärvellä, niissä ollaan 100%.sesti autoilusta riippuvaisia. Itse asiassa ehdotan että Pellon seisake Espoon ja Kauklahden välilllä rakennettaisiin uudelleen, koska sen paikalle on nousemassa pian uutta asutusta. 

Tulevaisuudesssa, kun Espoon kaupunkirata on valmis, voisi joka asemalla pysähtyvä A-linjan kaupunkijuna ajaa Espoon keskukseen asti, ja Espoon ja Kirkkonummen välillä ajaisi S-juna 3 kertaa tunnissa, joka pysähtyisi kaikilla liikennepaikoilla Espon ja Kirkkonummen välillä, mutta Espoon ja Helsingin välillä vain Leppävaarassa, Huopalahdessa ja Pasilassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Itse asiassa ehdotan että Pellon seisake Espoon ja Kauklahden välilllä rakennettaisiin uudelleen, koska sen paikalle on nousemassa pian uutta asutusta.


Myös Mankkiin on nousemassa piakkoin uusia kerrostaloja. Toivottavasti tämä riittää Ratahallintokeskukselle seisakkeen ylläpitämisen jatkuvuudeksi. Tätä luonnollisesti myös Espoon kaupunkikin toivoo RHK:lta.

----------


## Compact

Sanovat, että Mankkia olisi hankala modernisoida muiden korkealaiturillisten nykyaikaisten seisakkeiden tapaiseksi. Lännessä hankaloittaa Mankinjoki kuuluisine lohikutuineen ja idässä - oliko siinä kallioita, asutusta, yms.

Varmasti uudistustyöt olisivat mahdollisia, mutta Espoon kaupungin aikaisemman kannan mukaanhan RHK toimii. Espoo ei ole halukas uusimaan Mankkia, vaan seisake lakkautetaan sitten kun "lankkulaiturit ovat tarpeeksi lahot". Se on Espoon tämänhetkinen oikea kanta asiaan. Jos alueelle kaavoitetaan samalla asuntoja, osoittaa se mainitun kaupungin älykkyydestä jotain.

Mankki on puulaitureineen visiitin arvoinen!

----------


## ultrix

> Mankki on puulaitureineen visiitin arvoinen!


Hieman off-topic, mutta: tarkoitukseni oli tuossa puoli vuorokautta sitten käydä Mankissa, mutta U-junien aikataulu ei ihan sopinut omaani.

Toivottavasti eivät lakkauta sitä ennen kuin ehdin käydä ko. seisakkeella.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Compactin viestin väite Espoon tahtotilasta ei pidä paikkaansa. Espoo on tukenut seisakkeen säilyttämistä ainakin vuodesta 2003 alkaen ja kaavoittanut seisakkeen läheisyyteen 600 asukkaan lisäasutuksen. Espoon kh on eilen 26.4.2006 päättänyt esittää seisakkeen säilyttämistä.

Espoon Kh:n päätös

----------


## Compact

Tahtotila on sitten muuttunut. RHK:lle he ovat aikaisemmin kertoneet aivan muuta, ja RHK:han sen Mankin seisakkeen omistaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tahtotila on tainnut tosiaan muuttua. Ilmeisesti noin 2003 alkaen. Aikaisemmin pysäkillä ei ole tainnut olla väliä.

Mutta niinhän ne tahtotilat muuttuvat. Turkukin päätti lakkauttaa raitiotien 1965, lakkautti 1972 ja on 1990-luvulta alkaen koko ajan enemmän vakavissaan tutkinut raitiotien uudelleenrakentamista.

Mankin osalta tahtotila muuttui onneksi ajoissa. Mankin osalta sentään liikenne vielä jatkuu, ja kehittäminen on helpohkoa kun sen voi tehdä vaiheittain. Alikulun hinta 3 M on toki varsin korkea verrattuna pysäkin itsensä kustannuksiin. Toivottavasti Turku-Salo-radalla päästään edullisempiin kustannuksiin kun paikallisliikenteen seisakkeita tehdään.

----------


## JSL

Mietin juuri, että Mankkiinhan olisi helppo tehdä ylikulkusilta kallion päälle ja sieltä rappuset alas kummallekin puolelle, niin ei tarvitsisi olla laituripolkua enää. Samalla tekisi paremmat pitkät betonilaiturit.

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Mietin juuri, että Mankkiinhan olisi helppo tehdä ylikulkusilta kallion päälle ja sieltä rappuset alas kummallekin puolelle, niin ei tarvitsisi olla laituripolkua enää. Samalla tekisi paremmat pitkät betonilaiturit.


Lisätään vielä lämmin odotustila, asemaravintola ja ostoskeskus. Sitten ei puuttuisikaan kuin asiakkaat. Toivottavasti pääkaupunkiseutu ehtii laajenemaan nopeammin kuin seisakepurku. Toisaalta, rautatieliikenne elää vahvassa nousussa eli en uskoisi lähiaikoina nähtävän liikennepaikkojen vähennyksiä - pikemminkin päinvastoin.

----------


## Albert

> Mutta niinhän ne tahtotilat muuttuvat. Turkukin päätti lakkauttaa raitiotien 1965, lakkautti 1972 ja on 1990-luvulta alkaen koko ajan enemmän vakavissaan tutkinut raitiotien uudelleenrakentamista.


Mitenkä voimakas tuo tahtotila Turussa mahtaa olla tällä hetkellä. Olen yli 50v. Vieläkö ajelen raitsikassa Turussa

----------


## Move on

> Toivottavasti pääkaupunkiseutu ehtii laajenemaan nopeammin kuin seisakepurku. Toisaalta, rautatieliikenne elää vahvassa nousussa eli en uskoisi lähiaikoina nähtävän liikennepaikkojen vähennyksiä - pikemminkin päinvastoin.


Pääradan varrella on Kytömaan ja Takojan alueille rakentunut paljon uutta asutusta seisakkeiden lakkautusten jälkeen ja lisää on tulossa. Toivottavasti tulisi myös uudet asemat...

----------


## tislauskolonni

Mankin seisakkeen lähelle on tulossa kerrostaloja tai ainakin rakennuslautakunnan esityslistasta 8.3. kokoukseen löytyy seuraavanlainen asia. Eli Kiinteistö Oy Espoon Lasilaaksontie 9, kaksi kerrostaloa, kaksi autokatosta ja jäteaitaus. On todella hyvä, jos nyt hiljainen asema saa lisää käyttäjiä.

----------


## Murzu

Laitetaanpas vähän eloa tähänkin ketjuun. Periaatteellisesti olisi hyvä asia, mikäli seisakkeita ei lakkautettaisi. Järkisyyt kuitenkin taitavat sanella toisin. Kaikki 4 U-junan seisaketta (mankki, luoma, jorvas, tolsa), ovat varsin hiljaisia. Käyttäjiä on lähinnä kourallinen. 

Laituripolut aiheuttavat nykyisellään hidastuksia mm kaukojunille. Aikataulussa hävitään useita minuutteja tämän takia. Mielestäni kaikki nämä 4 asemaa voitaisiin lakkauttaa, ilman palvelutason heikkenemistä. Ratalinjan vieressä kulkee nauhana asuintaajamaa, Vanhan Rantatietä ja Masalantietä seuraten. Itseasiassa, tätä vanhaa kantatietä mukaileva bussilinja, palvelisi aluetta paremmin, ja lyhentäisi monen kävelymatkaa. 

Ehdottaisin tilalle bussilinjaa Kirkkonummi-Masala-Kauklahti. Se toimisi ns keräilylinjana, ja pääsääntöisesti lyhentäisi ihmisten kävelymatkaa. Kolikon kääntöpuolena on tietysti pakollinen vaihto junaan. 

Ainoa varsinainen työpaikkamatkustamisen kohde on Jorvas. Osa busseista voisi kuitenkin aamu/iltaruuhkasta koukata Ericsonin tehtaan kautta, nykyäänhän junalta on melkoinen kävelymatka tehtaalle. Masalasta tulisi siis yhä enemmän liityntäliikenneasema, mikä lisäisi aseman käyttäjämäärää, joka toki nykyiselläänkin on riittävä. Masalan funktio keskuksena kasvaisi.

Tietenkin S-juna vuoroja voitaisiin ja pitäisi lisätä, mutta tämä onnistuu vasta Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistuttua. Sanoisin että 4 S-junaa tunnissa, on melkein edellytys, ennen kuin väliasemien lakkauttaminen voidaan tehdä. 

Juna-asema vaatii mielestäni tiiviin keskustan, jossa on kerrostalorakentamista. Nämä väliasemat taas ovat omakotitalovaltaisia. Niiden palvelemiseen bussi sopii paremmin, varsinkin kun ns keräilylinja on mahdollista tehdä, kantatien kulkiessa asutuksen läpi. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät mahdollisesti jopa lisääntyisivät, koska kävelymatkat lyhenisivät, ja nopea junatarjonta lisääntyisi. Nykyinen U-juna on valitettavan hidas, ja syö koko radan kapasiteettia, eikä palvele väliasemia alueena kuin murto-osallisesti, lähimpiä omakotitaloja. 

Kaiken lisäksi väliasemien alueet ovat kauniita ja luonnonläheisiä alueita. Miksi ylläpitää asemia, ja asettaa paineita kerrostalorakentamiselle? Mielestäni on jo liikaa alueita, jossa kerrostaloja on rakennettu pellolle, ja palvelut on kuitenkin jossain muualla. Lisäksi pakkopullatiivistämien kerrostaloja sinne ja tänne, rikkoo hyvin äkkiä alueen idyllisyyden, ja pilaa kylämäisyyden. 

On myös muita asemia, minkä olemassaoloa ihmettelen. Esim pääradalla Purola ja Nuppulinna, mutta se onkin jo toinen juttu...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juna-asema vaatii mielestäni tiiviin keskustan, jossa on kerrostalorakentamista. Nämä väliasemat taas ovat omakotitalovaltaisia. Niiden palvelemiseen bussi sopii paremmin, varsinkin kun ns keräilylinja on mahdollista tehdä, kantatien kulkiessa asutuksen läpi. Joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät mahdollisesti jopa lisääntyisivät, koska kävelymatkat lyhenisivät, ja nopea junatarjonta lisääntyisi. Nykyinen U-juna on valitettavan hidas, ja syö koko radan kapasiteettia, eikä palvele väliasemia alueena kuin murto-osallisesti, lähimpiä omakotitaloja. 
> 
> Kaiken lisäksi väliasemien alueet ovat kauniita ja luonnonläheisiä alueita. Miksi ylläpitää asemia, ja asettaa paineita kerrostalorakentamiselle? Mielestäni on jo liikaa alueita, jossa kerrostaloja on rakennettu pellolle, ja palvelut on kuitenkin jossain muualla. Lisäksi pakkopullatiivistämien kerrostaloja sinne ja tänne, rikkoo hyvin äkkiä alueen idyllisyyden, ja pilaa kylämäisyyden. 
> 
> On myös muita asemia, minkä olemassaoloa ihmettelen. Esim pääradalla Purola ja Nuppulinna, mutta se onkin jo toinen juttu...


Korjaa jos olen väärässä, mutta mun ymmärtääkseni Tolsan kohdalla ollaan rakentamassa aika paljon, ja myös kerrostaloja. On puhuttu Tolsan seisakkeen siirtämistä puolella kilometrillä niin että se palvelisi enemmän niitä. Jorvas ja Luoma ovat toki syrjäisiä mutta juna ei menetä matka-ajassa niin paljon koska asemien välimatkatkin ovat aika pitkät. jos olisi jotain takuita korvaavasta bussista niin sekin ajaisi asian. 

Siitä olen samaa mieltä että sen jälkeen kun Espoon kaupunkirata on valmis, niin rantaradan paikallisjunaliikenne Kauklahdesta länteen voitaisiin hoitaa yhdellä ainoalla linjatunnuksella, eli olkoot se vaikka sitten S, joka pysähtyisi kaikilla olemassaolevilla asemilla Kauklahden ja Kirkon välillä, ja joista osa jatkaisi Karjaalle asti. Tämän juna ei tarvitisisi vastaavasti pysähtyä ollenkaan Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välillä koska niitä palvelisi E-juna.

t. Rainer

----------


## Knightrider

Kyllä noilla asemilla jonkun verran on käyttäjiä, ja asemat juuri asutuksen lähellä, yksikään keskus ei jää asemien ulkopuolelle.

Seisakkeet siis hidastavat kaukojunia? No, entä jos seisakkeiden kohdalla olisi 4 raidetta? Lisäraiteet olisivat laitureiden pituisia. Näinollen kaukojunien ei tarvitsisi hidastaa vauhtiaan ajaessaan ohi, koska keskelle jäävillä 2 raiteella ei olisi laituria. Eiköhän kaukojunilla voi aika kovaa ajaa suoraan vaihteistakin. Lisäksi nopeammat junat voisivat ohittaa hitaampia niiden ollessa seisakkeilla.

Pienimmillä seisakkeilla voisi pysähtyä vain vaikka 1 lähijunavuoro tunnissa, suuremmilla 2 ja Kauklahdella 4 ja Kirkkonummessa 5 (Y-juna mukaanlukien).

Ei olisi kovin kiva asua radan varrella ja joutua turvautumaan liityntäliikenteeseen - kuten minä nyt. Kokemuksesta suosin useampia variaatioita linjoista - lähijunalinja Å kulkisi 1 km välein, Ä 2 km ja Ö 10km välein suurimmissa keskuksissa.

Pääradalla puuttuu Ä-linja, joka todellisuudessa vastaa Helsingissä K-linjaa, joka sekin on lakkautusuhan alla. Tulee olemaan vain Kehärata+N/T-junat eli Å-linja ja pitkänmatkan lähijunat H/R/Z eli Ö-linja.

Metro taas on melkeinpä Ä-linja, sillä sen asemaväli on Itä-Helsingissä sekä tulee olemaan vielä idemmässä sekä Länsi-Espoossa 2 km:n luokkaa. Metrossa on vaan se ongelma, ettei variaatioita voida tehdä. Jos tehdään asemaväli niin tiheäksi, ettei radan varrella tarvita liityntälinjoja, kuten linjoja 16 tai 94, niin linjasta tulisi Å-linja vailla nopeampaa versiota - sitä kun ei voi tehdä millään tavalla, tarvittaisiin kokonaan uusia siltoja ja väyliä. Näinollen joudutaan valitsemaan. Itselle kävisi kumpi vain - harvempi tai tiheämpi asemaväli - joko palvellaan koko radanvartta tai sitten käytetään sitä olemassa olevaa liityntää ja ajellaan metrolla nopeampaa - kuten Ö-mallissa. Aina tarvittaisiin sekä Å:ta, Ä:tä että Ö:tä, mutta niitä kaikkia ei ole edes Itä-Helsingissä tai Vantaan pääradalla. Kaavioissa neliö tarkoittaa vain aluetta, joka tarvitsee bussilinjaa, kun asemaa ei ole lähellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä noilla asemilla jonkun verran on käyttäjiä, ja asemat juuri asutuksen lähellä, yksikään keskus ei jää asemien ulkopuolelle.
> 
> Seisakkeet siis hidastavat kaukojunia? No, entä jos seisakkeiden kohdalla olisi 4 raidetta? Lisäraiteet olisivat laitureiden pituisia. Näinollen kaukojunien ei tarvitsisi hidastaa vauhtiaan ajaessaan ohi, koska keskelle jäävillä 2 raiteella ei olisi laituria. Eiköhän kaukojunilla voi aika kovaa ajaa suoraan vaihteistakin. Lisäksi nopeammat junat voisivat ohittaa hitaampia niiden ollessa seisakkeilla.
> 
> Pienimmillä seisakkeilla voisi pysähtyä vain vaikka 1 lähijunavuoro tunnissa, suuremmilla 2 ja Kauklahdella 4 ja Kirkkonummessa 5 (Y-juna mukaanlukien).
> 
> Ei olisi kovin kiva asua radan varrella ja joutua turvautumaan liityntäliikenteeseen - kuten minä nyt. Kokemuksesta suosin useampia variaatioita linjoista - lähijunalinja Å kulkisi 1 km välein, Ä 2 km ja Ö 10km välein suurimmissa keskuksissa.


Rantaradan nykyiset seisakkeet hidastavat kaukojunia siksi että nissä on tasoristeykset. Joskus 2000-luvulla voimaan tulleen liikennöintisäännön mukaan nopeusrajoitus niissä laskettiin  80 km/h:iin. Ennen sitä seisakkeeiden ohi ajavat junat saivat ajaa normaalia matkanopeutta. Toimenpide kuului ilmeisesti johonkin projektiin jonka mukaan rautateistä pitää tehdä idioottivarmoja.  Siksi Liikennevirasto haluaa karsia seisakkeita jotta sen ei tarvitsisi rakentaa kalliita alikulkutunneleita. Mutta jos Kirkknummen kunta haluaa ett seisakkeet säilyvät, niin Kirkkonumemn kunta rakenta sitten varmaan omalla kustannukset ne alikulut. 

Se että junien pysähdyspaikkojen väliset etäisyydet kasvavat mitä kauemmas keskustasta loitotaan on ihan luonnolinen ilmiö ja koskee kaikkia maailman suurkaupunkeja. 1 km pysähdyspaikkojen välillä sopii kantakaupunkin ja alle 10 km päässä oleviin vanhoihin puurtarhaesikaupunkeihin, mutta 10-15  km keskustasta pitä väkisin pidentää vähän asemavälejä jotta eivät matka-ajat koituisi turhan pitkiksi ja puuduttaviksi.Ja kauempanahan lähiöt sijaitsevat toisistaan erillään, ja kun mennään varsinaiselle maaseudulle jona  Kirkkonummea voi vielä pitää, niin pitäisi riittää 2-3 km pysähdyspaikkojen välillä. 

Rantaradalla voitaisiin tehdä sellainen kompromissi että Tolsa säilytetään ja mahdolisesti siirretään uuteen paikkaan rakenteilla olevan kerrostaloryppään yhteyteen. Jorvaksesta voisi luopua jos viereistä tietä pitkin ajaisi säännöllinen tiheä bussi. Masala säilyisi koska se on Kirkon jälkeen suurin taajama ja palvelee myös uutta Sundsbergin aluetta. Luoman kanssa on vähän niin ja  näin. Se ei ole ainakaan Luoman taajaman kohdalla vaan käytännössä keskellä ei mitään. Mankki on sitten vähän ongelmallisempi tapaus. Se on pieni kylä johon ei kulje muuta joukkoliikennettä. Minä ehdotan että Mankkiin rakennetaan kaupunkiradan yhteydessä pistoraide joka toimii E-junien kääntöpaikkana, vähän samaan tapaan kuin Hiekaharjussa oli ennen P-junien päätepysäkki. Joissakin kaavoissa on ehdotettu länsimetron jatkamista Kauklahteen asti tai vaihtoehtoisesti pikaraitiotietä Kivanlahden ja Kauklahden völille. Silloin se uusi rata sivuaisi Mankkia, mutta siihen voi mennä 50 vuiottakin ennekuin siitä tuulee mitään. Siksi kannatan sitä E-junien kääntöraidetta sinne. JOs rahasta tulee kränää niin Espoon kaupungilla on varmasti varaa tulla mukaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

Näköjään sitten Tolsaan on oikein kerrostalotaajamaa rakenteilla. Näyttäisi tosiaan olevan aseman siirto 300-500m Espooseen päin. Eli taas rakennetaan kerrostaloja keskelle ei-mitään, palveluiden ulkopuolelle. Masala on jo riittävän kaukana, että siellä on järkevää olla omat palvelut, pienemmässä mittakaavassa tosin. Kerrostaloja ei ole järkeä rakentaa kauas palveluista. Olisi järkevämpää kehittää Kirkkonummen ja Masalan keskustoja, kerrostalomielessä. Ja välimaasto jäisi haja-asutus alueeksi, nauhamaiseksi vanhaa kantatietä seuraten. Mutta jos kerran nyt halutaan sinne kerrostaloja rakentaa, on asemakin melkein pakko sinne jättää.

Sitten tuosta Mankista. Eli sinne ei kulje nykyisin muuta joukkoliikennettä. Eikö sinne voisi sitten järjestää jonkin bussin päättärin? Tai rakentaa tie, joka koukkaa läheltä nykyistä asemaa, ja siitä ohikulkevat bussit?

----------


## Knightrider

> Eli taas rakennetaan kerrostaloja keskelle ei-mitään, palveluiden ulkopuolelle.


Miten sen nyt ottaa, 2,5 minuutin päässä palveluista, ehtii samalla sisäisellä lipulla takaisinkin. Jos Kirkkonummen keskusta riittää palveluiksi. Junalla Pasilaan tai bussilla Kamppiin meneekin sitten puolisen tuntia.



> Sitten tuosta Mankista. Eli sinne ei kulje nykyisin muuta joukkoliikennettä. Eikö sinne voisi sitten järjestää jonkin bussin päättärin? Tai rakentaa tie, joka koukkaa läheltä nykyistä asemaa, ja siitä ohikulkevat bussit?


Luultavasti on halvempaa pitää seisaketta yllä kuin rakentaa uutta tietä sinne.
Kaupunkiradan voisi jatkaa Kirkkonummeen saakka, niin pendoliinot pääsisivät pikavauhtia ja seisakkeita voisi olla niin tiheään ettei rinnakkaista bussiliikennettä tarvittaisi ollenkaan.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Mielestäni on aivan älytön ajatus, että täytyy joka aseman tai seisakkeen luona olla kerrostalorakentamista ja että muut sitten lopetettaisiin. Kuitenkin eri puolille Kirkkonummea nousee pientaloja. Ihanteellinen ratkaisu minusta olisi saada tiivistä ja matalaa aivan juna-aseman ympärille ja oma-kotitaloja hieman isommalla tontilla ulkokehäksi. Tällöin saataisiin pientaloasukkaat paremmin käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Asemiin pitäisi panostaa jonkin verran ja lisätä ne alikulkutunnelit. Kaupunkiradan Espoon keskukseen jatkamisen jälkeen kun Kirkkonummen lähijunien kulkua voidaan nopeuttaa välillä Espoon keskus-Leppävaara vähentämällä pysähdyksiä tältä väliltä voidaan jopa lisätä esimerkiksi Jorvaksessa pysähtyvien junien määrää. 

Jorvaksen seutua on myös tarkoitus kehittää: http://www-kirkkonummi-fi.test.innof...v_15112010.pdf sivu 2.



> Jorvaksen ja Inkilän osayleiskaava: liikenteen solmukohtaan (kantatien 51 ja Kehä III:n risteysalue sekä Jorvaksen asema) toteutetaan merkittävä työpaikka-alue vähittäiskaupan suuryksiköineen, toimitiloineen ja toimistoineen, lisäksi alueelle sijoitetaan asumista, etenkin asemanseudulle  suunnittelu perustuu kehityskuvaan (sis. julkiset palvelut)


Tuolla sivulla lukee, että alueelle voisi tulla 2500-3000 asukasta lisää. Tietenkin osayleiskaavan jälkeen, alue edellyttää vielä asemakaavoitusta, joten tuohon menee jonkin verran aikaa kokonaisuudessaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:13 ----------

Jatkan vielä Jorvaksesta. http://www-kirkkonummi-fi.test.innof...11-2015_A3.pdf: Tämä kartta kaavoitushankkeista osoittaa, että Jorvaksen ja Inkilän osayleiskaava koskee Rantaradan eteläpuolista aluetta. Radan pohjoispuolella on Länsi-Jorvaksen alue, jonka asemakaavan laadinta on merkitty vuoden 2012 hankkeeksi. Kaava nähtävämmin on tarkoitus saada hyväksytyksi 2014. Alueelle voisi tulla Kaavoitusohjelman mukaan 400 asukasta lisää.

Nähtävämmin Kiinteistö Oy Espoon Lasilaakso 9:n talot tulevatkin osoitteeseen Lasimäki 2, joka tapauksessa Mankin aseman läheisyyteen on tulossa kaksi kerrostaloa.

Toivottavasti myös Luoman asemanseudulle tulisi jossain vaiheessa lisää asutusta, sillä onhan radan varrelle rakentaminen mielestäni paljon parempi vaihtoehto kuin jonnekin joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomiin. Veikkolan pohjoisosiinkin on rakennettu, vaikka siellä on aivan olemattomat joukkoliikennepalvelut (Turunväylän pohjoispuolella).

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mankin seisakkeen lähelle on tulossa kerrostaloja tai ainakin rakennuslautakunnan esityslistasta 8.3. kokoukseen löytyy seuraavanlainen asia. Eli Kiinteistö Oy Espoon Lasilaaksontie 9, kaksi kerrostaloa, kaksi autokatosta ja jäteaitaus. On todella hyvä, jos nyt hiljainen asema saa lisää käyttäjiä.


Tuosta sen verran että tässä on seissyt jo muutaman vuoden semmoset asunnot kun Lasitörmä 2. Nämäkin ovat kerrostaloja, 72 asuntoa.

Asemaa korjattiin viime elokuussa. Vanhat portaat korvattiin rampilla ja aseman kaiteita korjattiin. Puomin koneisto vaihdettiin uuteen ja järjestelmän akusto uusittiin.

----------


## sehta

Espoon kaupunkirata. Hankearvion päivitys -julkaisussa (http://rhk-fi-bin.directo.fi/@Bin/00...s%20070507.pdf) löytyy sivuilla 8-9 tilastoja eri asemien nousuista. Kuten ketjussa on arvioitu ovat Mankki, Luoma, Jorvas ja Tolsa ovat aivan omaa luokkaansa käyttämättömyydessä.

Jos junat pysähtyvät ja asemia kunnostetaan, saa niiden viereen jotain kaavoittaakin.

----------


## Murzu

> Kaupunkiradan voisi jatkaa Kirkkonummeen saakka, niin pendoliinot pääsisivät pikavauhtia ja seisakkeita voisi olla niin tiheään ettei rinnakkaista bussiliikennettä tarvittaisi ollenkaan.


Mutta kun maantie voisi nykyisellään toimia jo ns "kaupunkiratana", bussimielessä. Se kulkee asutuksen halki, kun taas rata kulkee syrjässä. 

Jaa että uudisrakentamista vaan ja seisakkeita niitä varten. Entä nykyinen asutuskanta, niitäkö ei tarvitse palvella liikenteellisesti? Maantie on varsin oiva, ja olemassaoleva reitti, mikäli vain halutaan "kaupunkiratabussi". Ja tulee halvemmaksi, kuin seisakkeiden uusiminen/lisääminen. Lisäksi tie kulkee valmiiksi asutuksen halki, palvellen lähes kaikkia, koska asutus menee nauhamaisesti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:54 ----------




> Seisakkeet siis hidastavat kaukojunia? No, entä jos seisakkeiden kohdalla olisi 4 raidetta? Lisäraiteet olisivat laitureiden pituisia. Näinollen kaukojunien ei tarvitsisi hidastaa vauhtiaan ajaessaan ohi, koska keskelle jäävillä 2 raiteella ei olisi laituria. Eiköhän kaukojunilla voi aika kovaa ajaa suoraan vaihteistakin. Lisäksi nopeammat junat voisivat ohittaa hitaampia niiden ollessa seisakkeilla..


Unohdin vastata tähänkin, joten vastaanpa sitten. Ei hidasta sillä tavalla, eikä tarvita ohitusraiteita. Vaan kyse on siitä, neljän seisakkeen lakkautus nopeuttaisi junaa noin 4-5 minuuttia. Näin IC:lle jäisi 4-5 minuuttia enemmän "slottia" kulkea E ja U junan välissä. Tietyssä mielessä tämä parantaisi täsmällisyyttä, tai toisaalta nopeuttaisi kaukojunan aikataulua muutamalla minuutilla. Kaukojunan hidastuminen tapahtuu joko Helsingin päässä, tai Kirkkonummen päässä, junat on synkronoitu siten, eli väliasemien lisäraiteet eivät auttaisi, koska siellä ei ole tarvetta ohitukselle.

Lisäksi tuollainen kaukojunan ohitus on varsin hidas tapahtuma lähijunalle. Turvavälit ovat pitkiä, ja kulkuteiden vapautumiset vievät oman aikansa. On varsin pitkä aika odotella paikallaan 5-6min, mikä kuluu ohitukseen yhteensä. Kaukojuna vaatii etupuolelleen kuitenkin ainakin 3-4km vapaata tilaa, jotta voi ajaa täysillä, ilman täysillä ajamisen häiriintymistä. Junan ohitettua hitaan junan, tarvitsee nopean junan ehtiä noin 1-2km päähän, ennen kuin hidas juna voi lähteä. Yhteensä siis ainakin 5-6km. Nykyisillä nopeuksilla (120km/h) ohitus kestää noin 3min, ja tuohon pelivaraminuutit päälle, niin ollaan siinä 5 minuutissa ainakin, aikataulusuunnittelun kannalta.

----------


## Knightrider

> Mutta kun maantie voisi nykyisellään toimia jo ns "kaupunkiratana", bussimielessä. Se kulkee asutuksen halki, kun taas rata kulkee syrjässä. 
> 
> Jaa että uudisrakentamista vaan ja seisakkeita niitä varten. Entä nykyinen asutuskanta, niitäkö ei tarvitse palvella liikenteellisesti? Maantie on varsin oiva, ja olemassaoleva reitti, mikäli vain halutaan "kaupunkiratabussi". Ja tulee halvemmaksi, kuin seisakkeiden uusiminen/lisääminen. Lisäksi tie kulkee valmiiksi asutuksen halki, palvellen lähes kaikkia, koska asutus menee nauhamaisesti.


Mites tämä bussikaupunkirata kulkee Leppävaaraan, Huopalahteen ja Pasilaan? Yhtäkkiä kätevästä kaupunkibussiradasta tuleekin pahamaineinen liityntäbussi.

----------


## Murzu

> Mites tämä bussikaupunkirata kulkee Leppävaaraan, Huopalahteen ja Pasilaan? Yhtäkkiä kätevästä kaupunkibussiradasta tuleekin pahamaineinen liityntäbussi.


Tietenkin liityntä junaan Masalassa/Kauklahdessa. Vaihdollinen yhteys, jossa ei juurikaan kävelyä. Nykyinen metsäseisakejunayhteys tarkoittaa nykyisille asukkaille yli kilometrin kävelymatkaa. Eikä niitä käyttäjiä ole juurikaan kilometrin säteellä, noista asemista, sen todistaa matkustajalaskennat. Ei edes aamu/ilta ruuhkissa. Siksi nykyinen asukaspotentiaali käyttää autoa. Bussilla saataisiin autoileville vaihtoehto, juna ei sitä nykyisin ole. Siitä on ihan numeraalista faktaa olemassa. 

Se on sitten eri asia, jos sinne kolossaalisia kerrostaloja aletaan rakentamaan, mutta siitä esitin jo mielipiteeni. Eivätkä kuvitteelliset kerrostalokolossit siltikään lyhentäisi nykyisten asukkien kävelymatkaa vanhan maantien varrelta, vaikka asemille asfaltit laitettaisiinkin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tietenkin liityntä junaan Masalassa/Kauklahdessa. Vaihdollinen yhteys, jossa ei juurikaan kävelyä. Nykyinen metsäseisakejunayhteys tarkoittaa nykyisille asukkaille yli kilometrin kävelymatkaa. Eikä niitä käyttäjiä ole juurikaan kilometrin säteellä, noista asemista, sen todistaa matkustajalaskennat. Ei edes aamu/ilta ruuhkissa. Siksi nykyinen asukaspotentiaali käyttää autoa. Bussilla saataisiin autoileville vaihtoehto, juna ei sitä nykyisin ole. Siitä on ihan numeraalista faktaa olemassa. 
> 
> Se on sitten eri asia, jos sinne kolossaalisia kerrostaloja aletaan rakentamaan, mutta siitä esitin jo mielipiteeni. Eivätkä kuvitteelliset kerrostalokolossit siltikään lyhentäisi nykyisten asukkien kävelymatkaa vanhan maantien varrelta, vaikka asemille asfaltit laitettaisiinkin.


Mikä on bussisi reitti? Ja miten se liittyy kävelymatkoihin? Reitin olisi kuljettava Masalantietä, radan varressa, joten kauempana oleville taloille olisi edelleen pitkä matka (ks ongelma-alueet).

Jos tuolla suunnalla asuisin, olisin tyytyväinen jos asuisin vaaleansinisen kehän sisässä, kuten yli puolet alueen asukkaista. Alue on harvempaan asuttua, joten erityisen lyhyitä kävelymatkoja suoralle ja nopealle keskustayhteydelle ei voi olettaa kaikkien saavan.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tolsassa tosiaan rakennetaan. Tässä Googlen streetview-kuvaa: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&ll=60...26.95,,0,-6.11 Siellähän on jo tiivistä rakentamista tuon rakenteilla olevan kerrostalon vieressä vaikka kuinka, kuten tästä näkyy: http://maps.google.fi/?ie=UTF8&layer...54846&t=h&z=14.

Lasilaaksossa nähtävämmin on todellakin kerrostaloja, Espoonkruunun vuokrataloja: http://www-espoonkruunu-fi.test.inno...hti/lasitorma2 Ortokuvaa alueelta: http://kartat.espoo.fi/Web/Default.a...5&language=fin. Jostain syystä kartta ei kohdennu oikein ja kerrostalot näkyvät vasemmassa yläkulmassa. Kerrostaloja vaikuttaisi olevan tuolla tuon perusteella kolme. Tässä sitten on osoitteeseen Lasimäki 1 liittyvää: http://www.espoo.fi/asiakirja.asp?pa...intrakun_e.nsf:




> Esitetään puollettavaksi TA-Asumisoikeus Oy:n Lasimäki 1 asumisoikeuskorkotukilainahakemusta ARAn vuoden 2010 hyväksymisvaltuudella toteutettavaksi. Lainantarve on 8 500 000 euroa. Asuntoja hankkeessa on 45. 
> 
> Lasimäki 1 sijaitsee Lasilaakson asemakaava-alueella korttelin 45007 tontilla 1 ja 45-asuntoisen hankkeen kerrosala on 3 458 k-m2


Jotenkin sekavaa... 2009 ortokuvassa osoitteessa Lasimäki 1 tuntuu olevan jo valmis talo ja tuossa sitten haetaan lainaa hankkeelle vuonna 2010. Joka tapauksessa jo olemassaolevien kerrostalojen jatkeeksi on tulossa kaksi lisää osoitteeseen Lasimäki 2.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Lasilaakson ja Åminnen välille on suunniteilla asutusta, tässä tästä Mulbyn alueesta tietoa: http://www.espoo.fi/hankkeet/?path=1...98;46351;70671. Vielä kestää varmasti jonkin aikaa, ennen kuin tätä aluetta aletaan rakentamaan, sillä kaava ei ole vielä edes lainvoimainen. Tämän alueen myötä myös Lasilaakso voi päästä tulevaisuudessa paremmin bussiliikenteen piiriin, tosin osa Lasilaaksosta jäisi kuitenkin hieman syrjään.  Suunnitelmien mukaan Lasimäentieltä lähtisi Mulbyntie etelän suuntaan. Asemakaavan selostuksessa mainitaan joukkoliikenteestä seuraavaa:




> Bussiliikenteeseen varaudutaan Mulbyntiellä, jolla sijaitsee myös kääntöpaikka ennen jyrkkää Mulbynmäkeä. Kaava-alue ja Lasilaakso saadaan näin liityntäliikenteen piiriin Kauklahden asemalle, jonka kautta muutkin Kurttilaa palvelevat bussilinjat kulkevat.
> Helsingin seudun liikenne-kuntayhtymän lausunnon mukaan kaava-alueen joukkoliikenne saattaa kulkea myös rengaslinjana, jolloin reitti kulkisi Mulbyn-mäkeä myötäpäivään.


Saa nähdä mitä tapahtuu. Mulbyntien eteläpäästä Kauklahden asemalle kulkeva linja olisi melkomoinen tynkälinja. Hieman kummallista on, ettei tekstissä mainita ollenkaan Mankin seisaketta, jonne Mulbyn kaava-alueen pohjoisosista olisi puolen kilometrin kävelymatka. Mulbyn myötä Mankin seisakeen läheisyyteen tulisi lisää asutusta. Mankin seisakkeesta niinkuin myös Luoman seisakkeesta on puolestaan maininta täällä: http://www.espoo.fi/hankkeet/?path=1...98;46351;80966.  Tuosta ei paljoa saa irti. Sivustolla mainitaan vain, että Espoo selvittää yhdessä Kirkkonummen kunnan kanssa yleiskaavatasolla Mankin ja Luoman seisakkeiden lähialueen maankäytön kehittämistä ja erityisesti Mankista että "selvitetään alueen soveltumista asumiskäyttöön sekä liikennejärjestelyjä seisakkeen lähialueilla ja laaditaan alustavia maankäytön suuntaviivoja". Taitaa sekä Espoolla että Kirkkonummella olla jotain halukkuutta seisakkeiden säilyttämiseen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mankin seisakkeen lähelle on tulossa kerrostaloja tai ainakin rakennuslautakunnan esityslistasta 8.3. kokoukseen löytyy seuraavanlainen asia. Eli Kiinteistö Oy Espoon Lasilaaksontie 9, kaksi kerrostaloa, kaksi autokatosta ja jäteaitaus. On todella hyvä, jos nyt hiljainen asema saa lisää käyttäjiä.


Mankin aseman vieressä on nyt  Lasimäki 2 (45 as.) , Lasitörmä 2 (72 as.) ovat kerrostalo alueita. Lisää pitäisi saada. Kaupungin kaavoissa on nykyisen viljelypellon kaavoittaminen rivitalo/pienkerrostalo tontiksi. Lasimäentien raja tulee täyttymään kerrostaloilla loppuun. Sekä tuo Lasilaaksontie 9 tulossa sitten hetken kuluessa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Nyt viimeistään olisi hyvä kuopata Mankin lakkautusaikeet kun kerrostaloja nousee ympärille. Päin vastoin se pitäisi kunnostaa ja saattaa 2010-luvulle. Se puulaiturihan on ollut iet ja ajat siellä, eikä se Kirkkonummen suunnan hiekkalaiturikaan nyt kauhean brameassa kunnossa ole.

----------


## ultrix

Mankin puulaiturin peruspilaaminen olisi rautatiekulttuurin kannalta erittäin haitallinen teko. Don't fix what ain't broken.

----------


## 339-DF

> Don't fix what ain't broken.


Mahtaakohan Könkkölä asioida usein Mankissa? Jos, niin se taitaa olla mitä suurimmassa määrin _broken_ se laituri...

----------


## Knightrider

Kai puulaituriakin voi kunnostaa pilaamattakin? Samalla voisi sen betonisen sadesuojan korvata komialla puisella versiolla :Cool:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mankin puulaiturin peruspilaaminen olisi rautatiekulttuurin kannalta erittäin haitallinen teko. Don't fix what ain't broken.


Millonkas olet käynyt viimeksi mankissa?  Itse käytän kävelen 4 min asemalle.
Lisäksi viime talvena mankissa meuhusi asemalla traktori joka tuhosi laiturilla niin  kävely ramppia, kun myös raiteen puoleista suojusta. Puulaituri olisi aika purkaa. Betonista seuraava laituri, kiitos.

----------


## ultrix

> Millonkas olet käynyt viimeksi mankissa?


Taisi olla alkukesästä 2007  :Embarassed:

----------


## tlajunen

> Betonista seuraava laituri, kiitos.


Eikös tuolla kohtaa maaperä ole sellainen, että tuppaa tuollainen betoninen laituri hulahtamaan maan sisään? Vaatisi hervottomat paalutukset, eli hervottomasti rahaa suhteessa tarpeeseen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Eikös tuolla kohtaa maaperä ole sellainen, että tuppaa tuollainen betoninen laituri hulahtamaan maan sisään? Vaatisi hervottomat paalutukset, eli hervottomasti rahaa suhteessa tarpeeseen.


Kaupunki on tehnyt tutkielmaa tuossa koska siihen voitaisiin rakentaa talo, kun vanha puretaan pois. ei se nyt niin pehmeä mitä esim. Suurpelto oli. Alueella on luja kallio pohja.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Hesari tietää kertoa, että Mankin seisake lakkautetaan, ja Luoma kenties myös. 

Muodollisesti asiaa ei vielä ole päätetty, mutta HSL:n toiminta- ja taloussuunnitelmaehdotuksessa lukee:



> Matka-aikojen nopeuttamiseksi ja junaliikenteen täsmällisyyden ja selkeyden parantamiseksi
> muutetaan nykyiset U-junat S-juniksi joille lisätään pysähtymiset Tolsan ja Jorvaksen asemilla.
> Mankin seisake, jossa nousuja on ollut 0,7 matkustajaa/vuoro, lakkautetaan. Korvaavana
> yhteytenä toimii linjan 18 jatke Lasilaaksoon.


Ja Espoon kaupunginhallituksen vastaus tähän on:



> Espoo puoltaa vuodelle 2014 esitettyjä Espoon palvelutason tarkistuksia.
> 
> Mankin seisakkeen lakkauttaminen ja linjan 18 liikennöinnin aloittaminen Lasilaaksoon on
> mahdollista sen jälkeen, kun Lasimäentien länsiosa on valmis. Katu pyritään rakentamaan
> valmiiksi vuoden 2014 aikana.


Näinolleen asia lienee aika selvä, ja Mankin liikenne lakannee kesäkauden alussa 2015.

Hesarin jutun spekulaatio uudesta seisakkeesta Mankin ja Luoman väliin sen sijaan lupaa jotain uuttakin ehkä vielä joskus. Lisärakentamisen kannalta siinä saattaisi myös olla olla parempi kohta, kun ympärillä on vielä enemmän peltoa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Hesari tietää kertoa, että Mankin seisake lakkautetaan, ja Luoma kenties myös. 
> 
> Hesarin jutun spekulaatio uudesta seisakkeesta Mankin ja Luoman väliin sen sijaan lupaa jotain uuttakin ehkä vielä joskus. Lisärakentamisen kannalta siinä saattaisi myös olla olla parempi kohta, kun ympärillä on vielä enemmän peltoa.


Keravalla sijaitseva Kytömaan seisake lakkautettiin 90-luvulla. Nykyisin alueelle ajaa 2 bussilinjaa, joita käyttävät lähinnä koululaiset ja vanhukset. Lakkautuksen jälkeen alueelle rakennettiin Virrenkulman asuinalue, jossa silmämääräisesti asuu ainakin tuhat asukasta, mutta seisakkeen palauttamista ei edes suunnitella. Luultavasti Mankissakin työssäkäyvä väestönosa tulee käyttämään lähinnä autoa ja asemaa ei tulla palauttamaan vaikka alueelle nousisikin uusi asuinalue joskus. Todella sääli.

----------


## Knightrider

Paljonko maksaa ylläpitää seisaketta? Ei luulisi, että kovinkaan paljoa. Miksi pitää valita yhden modernin, kalliin ja todennäköisesti toteutumattoman rautatieaseman ja ei-minkään väliltä? Nykyinen vuoro- ja linjatarjonta on mielestäni kohdillaan ja ottaa huomioon matkustajamäärät. Itsekin olen sitä mieltä, että käytännössä asukkaat vaihtavat kokonaan autoon ja autollisiin perheisiin saatetaan hankkia toinen auto. Ei lähes tyhjän bussin kärrääminen pitkin paikallispolkuja ole HSL:n päästötavoitteita eikä matkanopeuksia julkisella liikenteellä ajatellen järkevää. Lakkautukset eivät nopeuttaisi S/U-junia merkittävästi, koska ratageometria estää ajon esim. 160 km/h nopeudella koko rataosuudella. Muistaakseni tuolla Luoma-Mankki-seudulla on itse asiassa vain 80-100 km/h nopeusrajoitus.

----------


## JSL

Hirveä poru jostain PK-seudun lopetettavasta pysäkistä jota ei edes käytä juuri kukaan. Jossain linkissä valitettiin että ei millään viitsisi mennä 1km päähän seuraavalle seisakkeelle. No HUH HUH! Muualta Suomesta on viety junapysähdykset aika monesta paikasta jossa olisi potentiaalia Mankkia paljon enemmän.

----------


## Minä vain

> Jossain linkissä valitettiin että ei millään viitsisi mennä 1km päähän seuraavalle seisakkeelle. No HUH HUH!


Nythän joillakin Mankin länsiosissa asuvilla kävelymatka pitenee jo yli 1,5 kilometriin. 1,5 km on ihan kiva kävellä, jos on hyvä sää, ei kantamuksia eikä kiire, mutta ei se kyllä ketään houkuttele luopumaan henkilöautostaan. Liityntäbussi ei taas jostain syystä houkuttele matkustajia, ellei sen vuoroväli ole hyvin tiheä, mihin taas Mankissa ei ole väestöpohjaa.

Ongelma on lisäksi se, että vaikka tuolle alueelle rakennettaisiin tuhansille ihmisille asunnot, niin seisaketta ei tulla palauttamaan, sillä nykyään vaihtoehtona on vain liityntäbussi tai Kalasatama-tasoinen rautatieasema. Muualla junat ja metro ohittavat komeasti merkittäviä asuinalueita, kuten Kurkimäki, Veräjälaakso, Vallinoja ja Kytömaa nykyään.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nythän joillakin Mankin länsiosissa asuvilla kävelymatka pitenee jo yli 1,5 kilometriin. 1,5 km on ihan kiva kävellä, jos on hyvä sää, ei kantamuksia eikä kiire, mutta ei se kyllä ketään houkuttele luopumaan henkilöautostaan. Liityntäbussi ei taas jostain syystä houkuttele matkustajia, ellei sen vuoroväli ole hyvin tiheä, mihin taas Mankissa ei ole väestöpohjaa.


Tämä on hyvä pointti. Onnettomaan liityntäbussiliikenteeseen olen törmännyt omakohtaisten kokemusteni osalta Vantaan Päiväkummussa asuessani, kuten olen tännekin moneen kertaan s973:n epätäsmällisyydestä kirjoittanut. Etelä-Päiväkummussa (Sahamäki) sentään asuu aika paljon porukkaa, mutta s973:n vuoroväli arkisin Päiväkummusta Koivukylän asemalle ja toisin päin on 30 minuuttia, viikonloppuisin kokonaisen tunnin. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että muun muassa kauppareissu (~2,5 kilometriä suuntaansa) täytyy tehdä bussilla, mikäli ei omista autoa. Koska HSL on kehittänyt aikataulut tältä osin jopa tähtitieteellisen hienosti, paluubussi Koivukylästä Päiväkumpuun tulee vastaan matkan puolivälissä, joten matkustavaisen pitää odotella Koivukylän asemalla Citymarket-keikkansa jälkeen seuraavaa autoa. Ajallisesti tämä operaatio kahvipaketin hakemisen suhteen tarkoittaa melko tarkkaan 45 minuuttia.

Tämä ei liity joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta Etelä-Päiväkummun ainut julkinen palvelu joukkoliikenteen lisäksi on kerran viikossa vieraileva kirjastoauto; ensimmäistäkään kioskia, pankkiautomaattia tai mitään muutakaan sivistyksestä tuttua sörviisiä ei meidän mehtistä löydy.

----------


## Samppa

> Etelä-Päiväkummussa (Sahamäki) sentään asuu aika paljon porukkaa, mutta s973:n vuoroväli arkisin Päiväkummusta Koivukylän asemalle ja toisin päin on 30 minuuttia, viikonloppuisin kokonaisen tunnin. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että muun muassa kauppareissu (~2,5 kilometriä suuntaansa) täytyy tehdä bussilla, mikäli ei omista autoa. Koska HSL on kehittänyt aikataulut tältä osin jopa tähtitieteellisen hienosti, paluubussi Koivukylästä Päiväkumpuun tulee vastaan matkan puolivälissä, joten matkustavaisen pitää odotella Koivukylän asemalla Citymarket-keikkansa jälkeen seuraavaa autoa. Ajallisesti tämä operaatio kahvipaketin hakemisen suhteen tarkoittaa melko tarkkaan 45 minuuttia.


Laurintien Valintataloon ei taida kilometriä tulla Etelä-Päiväkummusta, K-market Laurintien ja Rekolantien kulmassakin on Citymarketia lähempänä. En tiedä, miksi et niistä kahvipakettiasi voi hakea.


> Tämä ei liity joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta Etelä-Päiväkummun ainut julkinen palvelu joukkoliikenteen lisäksi on kerran viikossa vieraileva kirjastoauto; ensimmäistäkään kioskia, pankkiautomaattia tai mitään muutakaan sivistyksestä tuttua sörviisiä ei meidän mehtistä löydy..


Onhan sieltä tajuton matka Havukosken ärrälle...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Laurintien Valintataloon ei taida kilometriä tulla Etelä-Päiväkummusta, K-market Laurintien ja Rekolantien kulmassakin on Citymarketia lähempänä. En tiedä, miksi et niistä kahvipakettiasi voi hakea.


Koska
a) Valintatalot ovat kalliita kauppoja myös Juhla Mokkien osalta, siksi siis ajaudun aina Koivukylän ostarin Alepaan
b) on järkevämpää istua s973:ssa kuin kävellä uskomattoman pitkä matka
c) olen penkki-, en ammattiurheilija
d) Valtsu-keikka kestäisi joka tapauksessa kaikkine episodeineen kuitenkin saman verran kuin "mutkaton matkustaminen" käyttäen HSL:n tarjoamia palveluita

----------


## hylje

Minä en näe olennaista ongelmaa haja-asutuksen "pakottamisesta" auton käyttämiseen. Alueen molemmat autottomat taloudet varmaan joutuvat ostamaan auton.

----------


## tlajunen

> Luoma-Mankki-seudulla on itse asiassa vain 80-100 km/h nopeusrajoitus.


120 km/h, poislukien Mankin laituripolusta johtuva 80 km/h rajoitus (joka ei siis johdu raiteen profiilista).

----------


## Knightrider

> 120 km/h, poislukien Mankin laituripolusta johtuva 80 km/h rajoitus (joka ei siis johdu raiteen profiilista).


Kyseessä ei ole laituripolku, vaan seisakkeen yhteydessä on yksi moderni tasoristeys, jonka tarve ei katoa mahdollisen seisakkeen lakkauttamisen jälkeen. Lisäksi lain mukaan tasoristeykselle saa asettaa korkeintaan 120 km/h rajoituksen, ja kyllä se ratageometria on syynä siihen, että rajoitusta ei voida nostaa 120:stä ylöspäin.

----------


## jodo

> Kyseessä ei ole laituripolku, vaan seisakkeen yhteydessä on yksi moderni tasoristeys, jonka tarve ei katoa mahdollisen seisakkeen lakkauttamisen jälkeen. Lisäksi lain mukaan tasoristeykselle saa asettaa korkeintaan 120 km/h rajoituksen, ja kyllä se ratageometria on syynä siihen, että rajoitusta ei voida nostaa 120:stä ylöspäin.


Kyllä se nyt vaan on laituripolku, vaikka ulkonäkön perusteella voisi muutakin olettaa. Tasoristeyksessä suurin nopeus ei ole 120 vaan 140.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä se nyt vaan on laituripolku, vaikka ulkonäkön perusteella voisi muutakin olettaa. Tasoristeyksessä suurin nopeus ei ole 120 vaan 140.


Tämähän on näitä klassisia: tasoristeyksessä voi jalankulkija ylittää radan ongelmitta, vaikka sn on 140 km/h, mutta auta armias, jos kyseessä onkin laituripolku, silloin on junien huippunopeuden jäätävä lukemaan 80 km/h, muutenhan ei saataisi maittavia rakennusurakoita!

----------


## ultrix

Vastustan Mankin lakkautusta muutamasta syystä:
Seisakkeen merkitys rautatieharrastajille: Mankki on klassisen YTV-alueen (=pääkaupunkiseudun) ainoa perinteisessä asussa säilynyt seisake, jolla on jopa puulaituri.Mankissa pysähtyy juna tunnin välein, mikä on Lasilaaksoon riittävä palvelutaso. Lasilaaksosta on noin 300 metriä Mankin laitureille, Kauklahden asemalle puolestaan 1,5 kilometrin kävelymatka.Joukkoliikennepolitiikan tavoite on lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, ei poistaa mahdollisuuksia joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.Liityntäbussin ajaminen maksaa, todennäköisesti jopa enemmän kuin junan pysäyttäminen kerran tunnissa kylmälle seisakkeelle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Mielestäni voi hyvinkin kysyä, kenen etua palvelee, että normien mukaisen aseman/seisakkeen hinta alkaa jonkin verran vajaasta miljoonasta eurosta. Ei ainakaan pienen mittakaavan joukkoliikennettä ja sen mahdollisia käyttäjiä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä se nyt vaan on laituripolku, vaikka ulkonäkön perusteella voisi muutakin olettaa. Tasoristeyksessä suurin nopeus ei ole 120 vaan 140.


Miten tasoristeys ja laituripolku sitten erotetaan toisistaan, jos ei varustelutasolla? Varsinkin siinä tapauksessa, että 140km/h rajoituksen saisi laittaa (ellei ratageometria ja/tai kunto sitä estäisi) ei laituripolkua ja seisaketta kannata lakkauttaa virheellisesti nopeushyötyjen nimissä.

 Laituripolkua on juuri rahalla kohennettu kaatamalla puut ympäriltä. Sen korvaaminen alikululla ei kannattaisi rahallisesti, eikä yhteiskunnallisestikaan. Laituripolun poisto ilman korvaavaa yhteyttä aiheuttaisi vain laittomia ja vaarallisia radan ylityksiä, kuten monesta aikaisemmasta tapauksesta on voinut päätellä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Tämä Mankin seisakkeen lakkauttamisehdotus tuntuu herättäneen runsaasti keskustelua puolesta ja vastaan ja nimimerkki Ultrixilla on sinänsä ihan hyviä perusteluita Mankin seisakkeen säilyttämiselle. Olen itse tapaus Mankin seisakkeesta tätä mieltä:

* Junien pysäyttäminen kerran tunnissa Mankissa on sinänsä hyvin halpaa ja tässä mielessä U-junat joutaisivat hyvin pysähtymään Mankissa.
* Mankin tapaisella alueella, jossa on asukkaita "vähän", niin ei ole liikennejärjestelmän kannalta kauheasti merkitystä, vaikka joka taloudessa olisikin 1 auto/1 hlö. Etenkin kun mm. Lapinkylästä tulevien luonnollinen liityntäasema on Kauklahti tiheämmän junatarjonnan takia.
* Vaikken yleisesti pidä tästä perinteisestä Itä-Helsinkiläisestä liityntäbussiliikenteestä, niin ehdotettu bussilinja 18 jatkaminen Kauklahdesta Mankkiin olisi minusta sikäli parempi kuin joku Helsingin linja 92, tai 90, että tällä linjalla pääsisi muuallekin kuin lähimmälle lähijuna-asemalle. Eli sillä pääsisi Espoon keskukseen, Kauniaisiin, Mankkaalle ja Tapiolaan.
* Nykyisin S- ja U-junia ajetaan siten, että aina pääteasemilla S-juna muuttuu U:ksi ja toisinpäin. Jos nykytilanteessa muutettaisiin S-junat U-juniksi, niin olen kuullut väitettävän, että tästä saattaisi seurata ongelmia. Minusta kuitenkin näyttää nimenomaan graafisten aikataulujen perusteella siltä, ettei tästä olisikaan ongelmia, joten en voi vahvistaa tätä väitettä.
* Edelliseen liittyen: Jos Mankki ja Luoma lakkautetaan, niin Jorvakseen ja Tolsaan saadaan 30 min vuoroväli. Kts. edellinen kohta.
* Mankin tapaisista pussinperistä on minusta parasta joukkoliikennepalvelua tuoda matkustajat tahdistetusti lähimmällle runkoliikenteen pysäkille sieltä lähtevän linjan kanssa. Täältä sitten pystyy jatkamaan tiheästi kulkevalla linjastolla muualle seudulle. Täältä sitten pitää päästä samalla linjalla muuallekin, vrt. edellinen kohta. 
* Ne jotka tarvitsevat suoraa yhteyttä Helsinkiin, niin eivät muuta tuolle alueelle. Tai muuttavat pois sieltä. Tai ostavat auton. Näitä on 1-5 ihmistä.
* Mankin tapaisille alueille ei kannata rakentaa tyyliin 1000 asukasta, koska tuolla asukasmäärällä ei saa aikaiseksi kuin autolähiön. Minusta sopiva rakentamisen alaraja uusilla alueilla olisi 10000 as. pientaloissa ja 20000 as. kerrostaloissa.

----------


## jodo

> Miten tasoristeys ja laituripolku sitten erotetaan toisistaan, jos ei varustelutasolla? Varsinkin siinä tapauksessa, että 140km/h rajoituksen saisi laittaa (ellei ratageometria ja/tai kunto sitä estäisi) ei laituripolkua ja seisaketta kannata lakkauttaa virheellisesti nopeushyötyjen nimissä.
> 
>  Laituripolkua on juuri rahalla kohennettu kaatamalla puut ympäriltä. Sen korvaaminen alikululla ei kannattaisi rahallisesti, eikä yhteiskunnallisestikaan. Laituripolun poisto ilman korvaavaa yhteyttä aiheuttaisi vain laittomia ja vaarallisia radan ylityksiä, kuten monesta aikaisemmasta tapauksesta on voinut päätellä.


Laituripolun ja tasoristeyksen erottaa siitä, että kulkeeko siinä autoja vai vain jalankulkijoita/pyöräilijöitä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Laituripolun ja tasoristeyksen erottaa siitä, että kulkeeko siinä autoja vai vain jalankulkijoita/pyöräilijöitä.


Ja lisäksi sen täytyy olla laitureiden yhteydessä. Muiden muassa Hämeenlinnan pohjoispuoleltahan löytyy "kevyen liikenteen tasoristeys", joka ei ole laituripolku.

Oli miten oli, rajoitus on joka tapauksessa laituripolun/tasoristeyksen/ylikäytävän mittainen. Ja niin älyttömältä kun asia tuntuukin, Mankin aseman sulkeminen saattaisi muuttaa ylikäytävän statuksen laituripolusta kevyen liikenteen tasoristeykseksi.  :Smile:

----------


## tislauskolonni

Espoon kaupunkiradan liikennöinnin selvityksessä sivulla 15 on seuraavanlainen kohta:



> Suurpellon ja Kuurinniityn välisen joukkoliikennekadun valmistuttua nykyinen linja 18 korvataan 
> linjalla 8 TapiolaEspoon keskusKauklahti. Kauklahdessa linjan reittiä jatketaan Lasilaaksoon, 
> jolloin Mankin asema voidaan lakkauttaa. Ruuhka-aikana joka toinen lähtö liikennöidään B-reitillä 
> linjan kuormittuneimmalla osuudella TapiolaEspoon keskus.


Tämän suunnitelman mukaan yhteys Lasilaaksosta ei ole ainoastaan liityntäyhteys Kauklahden asemalle vaan tuolla samalla bussiyhteydellä pääsee suoraan myös Espoon keskukseen ja Tapiolaan, josta voi metron valmistuttua jatkaa matkaa Otaniemeen, Keilaniemeen tai vaikka Lauttasaarelle. Ongelmana tälläisellä pitkällä linjalla voi olla aikataulujen pitävyyden kanssa. Jos aikataulut laaditaan niin, että Lasilaaksosta bussi pääsee aina lähtemään aikataulun mukaisesti, niin tällöin vaihtoyhteyden Lasilaaksosta päin pitäisi toimia kunnolla. Toiseen suuntaan täytyy huolehtia siitä, että bussi ei lähde Kauklahden asemalta kohti Lasilaaksoa etuajassa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vastustan Mankin lakkautusta muutamasta syystä:
> Seisakkeen merkitys rautatieharrastajille: Mankki on klassisen YTV-alueen (=pääkaupunkiseudun) ainoa perinteisessä asussa säilynyt seisake, jolla on jopa puulaituri.Mankissa pysähtyy juna tunnin välein, mikä on Lasilaaksoon riittävä palvelutaso. Lasilaaksosta on noin 300 metriä Mankin laitureille, Kauklahden asemalle puolestaan 1,5 kilometrin kävelymatka.Joukkoliikennepolitiikan tavoite on lisätä joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, ei poistaa mahdollisuuksia joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.Liityntäbussin ajaminen maksaa, todennäköisesti jopa enemmän kuin junan pysäyttäminen kerran tunnissa kylmälle seisakkeelle.


Tässä hyvin tiivistettynä asian ydin. 

Nimiä lisää adressit.com/mankki

----------


## Knightrider

Voisiko Kirkkonummen kunta sinänsä todeta irtautuvansa HSL:stä, jos Luoman seisake lakkautetaan? Käytännössä vähän uhitella siis. Ko. seisakkeellahan juuri juhlittiin sen 110-vuotispäiviä sankoin joukoin. Seisakkeen ympäristöön on suunnitteilla reipasta asuinrakentamista perustuen juuri seisakkeeseen itseensä.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Mielestäni voi hyvinkin kysyä, kenen etua palvelee, että normien mukaisen aseman/seisakkeen hinta alkaa jonkin verran vajaasta miljoonasta eurosta. Ei ainakaan pienen mittakaavan joukkoliikennettä ja sen mahdollisia käyttäjiä.


Tämä on se keskustelu jota pitäisi julkisuudessa käydä. Raskaat rakenteet tuntuvat vieläkin ainoa mahdollinen tietyissä asioissa. Siinä kai osittain syy ettei meillä ole lähiliikennettä pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. Se kun ei sovi ennalta määrättyyn muottiin. Mielenkiintoinen hanke olisi moduulirakenteinen puinen laiturielementti. Suomi on sahatavaran suurvalta ja vientimarkkinoita tuotteelle voisi löytyä muualta Euroopastakin. Kotimaisen kysynnän vain pitäisi aluksi tukea tällaista toimintaa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Tässä hyvin tiivistettynä asian ydin. 
> 
> Nimiä lisää adressit.com/mankki


Voi, kunpa ihmiset matkustaisivat junalla typerien adressien allekirjoittamisen sijaan...

Tuollahan on raidekertoimen jälkeenkin ollut keskimäärin yksi matkustaja junaa kohden.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Voi, kunpa ihmiset matkustaisivat junalla typerien adressien allekirjoittamisen sijaan...
> 
> Tuollahan on raidekertoimen jälkeenkin ollut keskimäärin yksi matkustaja junaa kohden.


Asian ytimeen. Muistaakseni Mankissakin on autoille pysäköintialue, jonne voi halutessaan autonsa jättää. Tokihan Mankin ongelma on Kauklahden läheisyys, josta sitten junia menee tunnin aikana yhden sijasta neljä Helsingin suuntaan. Luomasta en ole varma, mutta jos se seisake halutaan pitää niin eikö ensimmäinen tapa olisi äänestää jaloillaan nousemalla junaan eikä kirjoittamalla netissä adressia, jonka jälkeen lähteä autolla liikenteeseen?

----------


## Knightrider

> Luomasta en ole varma, mutta jos se seisake halutaan pitää niin eikö ensimmäinen tapa olisi äänestää jaloillaan nousemalla junaan eikä kirjoittamalla netissä adressia, jonka jälkeen lähteä autolla liikenteeseen?


Kirkkonummen Sanomien mukaan matkustajamäärät seisakkeella ovat kasvaneet 43% vuodesta 2003 vuoteen 2010. Laskennoissa ei oteta huomioon huippusesonkeja, jolloin seisakkeen toiminta vilkastuu entisestään. Luomassa yksinään toimii 70 yritystä, ja nämä ovat riippuvaisia junayhteydestä pienen kokoluokkansa vuoksi. Esim. ratsutalli ei pärjäisi ilman junamatkustajia, jotka tarjoavat asukkaita niin Espoosta kuin Kirkkonummen keskustan liepeiltä. Lehden mukaan "useille perheille seisake merkitsee sitä, että talouteen ei hankita toista autoa". Kirkkonummen kunnan mukaan taas asukasmäärä seisakkeen seudulla kasvaa räjähdysmäisesti, kun osayleiskaava valmistuu. Uudet asuinalueen seisakkeen ympärille valmistuvat näillä näkymin 2014-2015 ja niitä mainostetaan asuntomarkkinoilla junayhteyden avulla. Luomassa asuu jo nyt 7500 asukasta.  

Pekka M. Sinisalon (HSL) mukaan kun nyt Luoman seisakkeen kohtaloa käsiteltiin 1.10. HSL:ssä, ei päädytty ratkaisuun kumpaankaan suuntaan. Asia palautetaan käsittelyyn kesällä 2015.

----------


## killerpop

> Luomassa asuu jo nyt 7500 asukasta.


No ei varmasti asu. Eikä asu, ennen kuin alueella on kerrostalokanta moninkertaistettu.

----------


## Knightrider

> No ei varmasti asu. Eikä asu, ennen kuin alueella on kerrostalokanta moninkertaistettu.


Asuu KS 76/2013 mukaan, nimenomaan nykyhetkellä. Mukaan on laskettu myös potentiaaliset juuri rakennetun liityntäpysäköinnin käyttäjät 3 km säteeltä.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Ehkä tosiaan Mankin seisakkeen voi lopettaa, kun se on kuitenkin hyvin lähellä Kauklahden asemaa, mutta Luoman asema pitäisi säilyttää. Kirkkonummen asukasmäärä kasvaa koko ajan ja ekologisin vaihtoehto on suunnata kasvu sellaisille alueille, jossa on mahdollisimman hyvä ja houkutteleva joukkoliikennetarjonta. Luoma seisakkeensa ansiosta kuuluu tälläisiin alueisiin. Edelleekin toivoisin sitä tiivistä ja matalaa rakentamista Luoman seisakkeen ympäristöön ja kenties myös pienimuotoista kaupallista keskusta. Ei se liityntäliikenne oikeasti autollisia houkuttele samaan tapaan kuin junayhteys. Pääkaupunkiseudun ympäryskunnissa on jo aivan liikaa sinne tänne ripoteltuja pientaloalueita, joista ei ole järjestetty kunnollista houkuttelevaa joukkoliikennettä mihinkään suuntaan, esimerkkeinä vaikkapa Tuusulan Lahela ja Klaukkalan Lintumetsä sekä Veikkolan pohjoisosat. Oikeasti tarvittaisiin pieniä kylämäisiä rautatieaseman ympärille rakentuvia kokonaisuuksia, jossa on aseman vieressä myös kaikki peruspalvelut saatavilla. Alueen ytimessä voisi olla rivitaloja ja pienellä pihalla varustettuja kytkettyjä omakotitaloja ja alueen reunamilla voisi olla omakotitaloja hieman isommilla tonteilla.  

Voisiko mitenkään lisätä S-junille pysähdys Luomaan, Jorvakseen ja Tolsaan ja muuttaa sitten kaikki U-junat S-juniksi vai olisiko tuo Luoman pysähdys tuossa jo liikaa liikenteen järjestämisen kannalta? Näin saataisiin kunnon palvelutaso myös sinne Luomaan ja näin ollen luultavammin myös lisää matkustajiakin. Tietenkin Luoman asemanseudulle pitää saada paljon lisää asukkaita, ennen kuin matkustajamääristä tulee kunnollisia.

Länsiväylässä on muuten jo 24.9. ilmestynyt artikkeli Luoman rautatieseisake saa jatkoaikaa - Mankin ei, jonka mukaan HSL voi mahdollisesti lykätä Luoman lakkauttamisajankohtaa:



>  Kirkkonummen kunta on tässä vaiheessa vastustanut Luoman seisakkeen lakkautusta, joten nyt meidän täytyy tarkastella asiaa uudelleen, myöntää HSL:n joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja Tero Anttila.
> 
>  Mitään tarkkaa aikataulua uudelle lakkautusajankohdalle en osaa sanoa, mutta se siirtynee huomattavasti suunnitellusta eteenpäin.

----------


## Knightrider

U- ja S-junien yhdistämistä ei tosissaan toivo mikään kunta, ei kirkkonummelaiset eikä Rantaradan työmatkalaisetkaan. Seisakkeille tunnin vuoroväli on sopiva jopa seisakkeiden asukkaiden mielestä. Nämä ovat toki yleisiä mielipiteitä, eivät kaikkien yhteisiä. Jos vuorotarjonta tuplataan, ehdotetaan kohta  lähes kaikkien pysähdyspaikkojen lakkauttamista vuorokohtaiseen käyttäjämäärään vedoten. 

Yleensäkin tarjonnan supistaminen yhteen vaihtoehtoon yksinkertaistamisen nimissä on yhtä naurettava ajatus kuin HSL:n Hki-Paloheinä-... runkolinja, jonka pitäisi korvata kaikki Paloheinän linjat yhdellä, kun on niin vaikeaa muuten. Välillä tuntuu, että HSL yrittää kaikin keinoin pakottaa asukkaat auton ostoon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ehkä tosiaan Mankin seisakkeen voi lopettaa, kun se on kuitenkin hyvin lähellä Kauklahden asemaa, mutta Luoman asema pitäisi säilyttää.


Toisaalta ei, koska Mankin seisakkeen lähettyville rakennetaan kokoajan, mutta ne uudet asukkaat pitäisi saada käyttämään junaa. Toisaalta asia on vähän ristiriitainen, koska jos junia menee se yksi tunnissa, ruuhkassa ehkä kaksi niin helposti ihmiset käyttävät suoraan autoa. Asia on hyvin monipiippuinen, mikään ei toisaalta estäisi jatkamasta E-junaa Kirkkonumelle sinäänsä. Toisaalta asiakaspotentiaalia tuskin on siellä suunnassa niin paljoa, ja ei se linjan jatkaminenkaan ole ilmaista.

----------


## Knightrider

Mankin kanssa voitaisiin kokeilla sitä, että Y-junalle lisättäisiin pysähdys sinne. Koska nopeudet ovat joka tapauksessa alhaisia (onko muuten rata siinä huonossa kunnossa, kun vaunu heiluu ja vaappuu tullessaan lännestä, alkaen n. 200m ennen laituria ja loppuen laiturin keskikohdalle?) lisäpysähdys kestäisi max. 1 min ja tietääkseni Y-junan slotti kestää sen verran joustoa. Y ei tarvitsisi myöskään lisävaunuja tämän vuoksi. Tärkeimmät asiat Mankissa ovat ruuhkavuorojen (15-20 matkustajaa/vuoro) ynnä muutaman tärkeimmän hiljaisen vuoron tarjoaminen sekä seisakkeen säilyttäminen lähitulevaisuutta varten.



Hiljaisen ajan liikenteenhän voisi jakaa L-junien lisäksi uudelle junalinjalle pysähdyksin Hki-Pasila-Pitäjänmäki-Kauniainen-Espoo-Kirkkonummi. Kera, Ilmala, Mankki, Valimo ja kumppanit eivät tarvitse hiljaisimpina tunteina edes 60 min vuoroväliä, vaan 120 riittää mainiosti.

----------


## tislauskolonni

> U- ja S-junien yhdistämistä ei tosissaan toivo mikään kunta, ei kirkkonummelaiset eikä Rantaradan työmatkalaisetkaan. Seisakkeille tunnin vuoroväli on sopiva jopa seisakkeiden asukkaiden mielestä. Nämä ovat toki yleisiä mielipiteitä, eivät kaikkien yhteisiä. Jos vuorotarjonta tuplataan, ehdotetaan kohta  lähes kaikkien pysähdyspaikkojen lakkauttamista vuorokohtaiseen käyttäjämäärään vedoten.


Ei tuossa S- ja U- junien matka-ajoissa nyt niin suurta eroa ole kuitenkaan. Y-juna on se selvästi nopea juna, mutta jos vertaa 16:07 lähtevää U-junaa 17:07 lähtevään S-junaan, niin ei se S-juna ole kuin kolme minuuttia nopeampi tuolla matkalla. Samana se ero muinakin taitaa pysyä. Jostain syystä Kauklahden ja Masalan väli taittuu aikataulun mukaan S-junalta vain minuuttia nopeammin, vaikka U-juna pysähtyy tuolla välillä kahdesti ja S-juna ei kertaakaan. Masalan ja Kirkkonummen välillä kaksi lisäpysähdystä tuo kahden minuutin erot matka-aikoihin. Siitä se kolme minuuttia tuleekin. Kuinka paljon tuolla on sitten merkitystä on vallan toinen juttu. Maankäytön kehittyessä kyllä olisi suotavaa, että vuoroväliksi saataisiin tuntia pienempi väli. Ei se tunnin vuoroväli nyt kaikkein houkuttelevin ole. Tietenkin onhan se jo jotakin, että ruuhka-aikana pääsee puolen tunnin välein. Viimeistään kaupunkiradan ulottuessa Espoon keskukseen, jolloin E-junat alkavat pysähtyä kaikilla asemilla Espoon keskuksen ja Helsingin välillä ja alkavat kulkea nykyistä selvästi tiheämmällä vuorovälillä, U- ja S-junat tulee yhdistää, kun niiden kulku nopeutuu, kun ne eivät enää pysähdy kaikilla asemilla Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välillä.

----------


## Knightrider

Useampi nopeusluokka olisi kyllä tarjonnalle vain hyväksi, mielikuvavaikutustakaan ei kannata halveksia ja sivuuttaa. Toki voisi ajatella laatikon ulkopuolella ja ajaa päivisin vain L, S ja Y-junia, kun lisäraiteet Espooseen ovat paikallaan. Tai yhdistää ne S- ja U-junat ja lisätä lisäraiteiden mahdollistamana jo äsken ehdottamani "P"-linja Hki-Pasila-Pitäjänmäki-Kauniainen-Espoo-Kirkkonummi.   Joka tapauksessa kannatan kolmatta raidetta Espoo-Kauklahti-Kirkkonummi, se kun mahdollistaa seisakkeiden pitämisen käytössä, lisää osuuden luotettavuutta ja hyödyntää  Espoon lisäraidekapasiteetin tehokkaan käytön esimerkiksi tälläisen P-junan kera.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Uudet asuinalueen seisakkeen ympärille valmistuvat näillä näkymin 2014-2015 ja niitä mainostetaan asuntomarkkinoilla junayhteyden avulla. Luomassa asuu jo nyt 7500 asukasta.


Tällä perusteella junien pysähtymisiä pitäisi päin vastoin lisätä Luomassa. Seisake olisi toki hyvä saataa ensin tälle vuosituhannelle, en ole varma onko siellä vielä nykyäänkin matalat hiekkalaiturit. Joka tapauksessa ainakin lippuautomaatti ja kunnollinen suoja olisivat tulevaisuudessa tarpeen, samoin kun asianmukainen liityntäpysäköinti, jolla saataisiin se ensimmäinenkin auto jäämään "maalle". Ainakin kesällä 2008 siellä näytti tältä. En ole varma ollaanko sitä sitten kunnostettu sen jälkeen, muutaman kerran olen ohi mennyt, mutta muistikuvia ei ole.

----------


## aulis

> Hiljaisen ajan liikenteenhän voisi jakaa L-junien lisäksi uudelle junalinjalle pysähdyksin Hki-Pasila-Pitäjänmäki-Kauniainen-Espoo-Kirkkonummi. Kera, Ilmala, Mankki, Valimo ja kumppanit eivät tarvitse hiljaisimpina tunteina edes 60 min vuoroväliä, vaan 120 riittää mainiosti.


Tuollainen juna pysähtyisi kyllä ehdottomasti myös Leppävaarassa, Kauklahdessa ja Masalassa. Ehkä myös Huopalahdessa ja Kilossa. Mutta kuitenkin, 120 minuuttia on liian pitkä vuoroväli lähiliikenteessä. Tunti on maksimi, ja siinä on se etu että on helppo muistaa yksi tietty minuutti, jonka aikaan juna aina lähtee. Kahden tunnin vuorovälillä tuokin hyöty katoaa. Ja se jos mikä karkottaa viimeisetkin luomalaiset sun muut autoihinsa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tällä perusteella junien pysähtymisiä pitäisi päin vastoin lisätä Luomassa. Seisake olisi toki hyvä saataa ensin tälle vuosituhannelle, en ole varma onko siellä vielä nykyäänkin matalat hiekkalaiturit. Joka tapauksessa ainakin lippuautomaatti ja kunnollinen suoja olisivat tulevaisuudessa tarpeen, samoin kun asianmukainen liityntäpysäköinti, jolla saataisiin se ensimmäinenkin auto jäämään "maalle". Ainakin kesällä 2008 siellä näytti tältä. En ole varma ollaanko sitä sitten kunnostettu sen jälkeen, muutaman kerran olen ohi mennyt, mutta muistikuvia ei ole.


Vuorotarjonnan pitäisi mielestäni olla ennen uusia asuinalueita 60 min ja hiljaisimpina aikoina 120 min, mutta sitten vuoromäärät voi toki tuplata molempina aikoina, kun uudet asuinalueet ovat valmiita. Nyt seisakkeella on jo seisakkeen arvolle riittävä laaja liityntäpysäköintialue ja muukin varustus. Arvon korottaminen asemaksi ja suojien sekä asfaltointien aika on sitten, kun käyttäjämäärät vastaavat ko. toimenpiteitä. Kuten aiemminkin on mainittu, on hyvä olla muitakin vaihtoehtoja kuin miljoonaluokan asemat ja liikennepaikan ohittaminen kaikkien vuorojen osalta.




> Tuollainen juna pysähtyisi kyllä ehdottomasti myös Leppävaarassa, Kauklahdessa ja Masalassa.


Ei, koska luetteloimallesi asemille jäisi jo nykyinen, varsin riittävä palvelutaso. Leppävaarassa pysähtyisi edelleen A+E, U+S ja Y. Kauklahteen menisi U+S:n lisäksi A-vuorot, jotka olisivat siispä E-junan pitkät vuorot Kauklahteen asti. Masalaan on vähintäänkin riittävä palvelu, kun kaikkien U/S-vuorojen lisäksi tarjotaan jo nopeaa Y-yhteyttä. Kirkkonummelle on tarjottava nopeita junayhteyksiä, myös lähijunasegmentissä, siinä missä keravalaisille, järvenpääläisille ja riihimäkeläisille. Pelkkä Y ei riitä ottaen huomioon Kirkkonummen aseman käyttöasteen. Samalla Pitäjänmäki nousee arvoiselleen palvelutasolle saadessaan muutakin, kuin pienempien seisakkeiden joka asemalla pysähtyvien yhden reitin junien palvelutasoa.

----------


## sane

> Ei, koska luetteloimallesi asemille jäisi jo nykyinen, varsin riittävä palvelutaso. Leppävaarassa pysähtyisi edelleen A+E, U+S ja Y. Kauklahteen menisi U+S:n lisäksi A-vuorot, jotka olisivat siispä E-junan pitkät vuorot Kauklahteen asti. Masalaan on vähintäänkin riittävä palvelu, kun kaikkien U/S-vuorojen lisäksi tarjotaan jo nopeaa Y-yhteyttä. Kirkkonummelle on tarjottava nopeita junayhteyksiä, myös lähijunasegmentissä, siinä missä keravalaisille, järvenpääläisille ja riihimäkeläisille. Pelkkä Y ei riitä ottaen huomioon Kirkkonummen aseman käyttöasteen. Samalla Pitäjänmäki nousee arvoiselleen palvelutasolle saadessaan muutakin, kuin pienempien seisakkeiden joka asemalla pysähtyvien yhden reitin junien palvelutasoa.


En lähtisi Leppävaaraa tärkeänä määränpäänä ohittamaan minkään junan osalta, ennemminkin voisi siellä harkita kaukojunienkin pysäyttämistä. Tuolla hoidetaan vaihdot myös esim. Otaniemeen, Keilaniemeen tai Tapiolaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.

----------


## kuukanko

Kirkkonummen kunnanhallitus päätti toissapäivänä tarkistaa aiempaa kantaansa Luoman seisakkeen lakkauttamisesta siten, että Kirkkonummen kunta ei vastusta Luoman seisakkeen lakkauttamista, mikäli Tolsan aseman parantaminen toteutetaan vuosina 2014 - 2016. Esityslistateksti

----------


## Knightrider

> En lähtisi Leppävaaraa tärkeänä määränpäänä ohittamaan minkään junan osalta, ennemminkin voisi siellä harkita kaukojunienkin pysäyttämistä. Tuolla hoidetaan vaihdot myös esim. Otaniemeen, Keilaniemeen tai Tapiolaan suuntautuvilla matkoilla.


Tähän unohdinkin vastata: Länsimetron myötä Otaniemeen, Keilaniemeen ja Tapiolaan pääsee nopeasti ja päästöttömästi Helsingin päärautatieasemalta metrolla, joten en näe vaihtoyhteyksiä riittävänä syynä hidastaa kaukojunien matkaa. Leppävaaraan on jo hyvät junayhteydet, toisin kuin vastaavaan aluekeskukseen nimeltä Malmi, jossa ei H/R/Z-nopeusluokan lähijunalinjat pysähdy, vaikka olisi syytä. Laituri olisi jo valmiina, mutta Pääradan kuormituksen vuoksi tarvittaisiin ohitusraide kaukojunille (sillekin olisi tilaa heti). Kaukojunat eivät voi pysähtyä joka taajamassa, koska se ei vastaa niiden tarkoitusta. Jatkuvaa jarrutus-kiihdytys-rumbaa joka kylän kohdalla ei kannata raskaalla kaukokalustolla tehdä, vaan sitä varten on taajamajunakalustoa.

----------


## jodo

> Jatkuvaa jarrutus-kiihdytys-rumbaa joka kylän kohdalla ei kannata raskaalla kaukokalustolla tehdä, vaan sitä varten on taajamajunakalustoa.


Kalustokysymyshän tuo ei oikeasti ole. esim. Sr2+kaksikerrosvaunut kiihtyy paljon ripeämmin kuin vaikkapa Sm4.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kalustokysymyshän tuo ei oikeasti ole. esim. Sr2+kaksikerrosvaunut kiihtyy paljon ripeämmin kuin vaikkapa Sm4.


Mikäli pyörä pitää, niin kiihtyy hieman ripeämmin, riippuen vähän vaunujen määrästä. En sanoisi kuitenkaan, että "paljon" ripeämmin. Vähänkin kostealla kelillä eroa ei välttämättä ole lainkaan.

Ero on joka tapauksessa niin pieni, ettei sillä ole käytännön merkitystä juurikaan. Suurempi merkitys on asemapysähdyksien kestolla, mikä kaukoliikennekalustossa kestää oviratkaisujen ja käytäntöjen vuoksi vaikkapa Sm4:ää kauemmin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kalustokysymyshän tuo ei oikeasti ole. esim. Sr2+kaksikerrosvaunut kiihtyy paljon ripeämmin kuin vaikkapa Sm4.


Kysymys ei ole ainoastaan kalustosta, vaan myös pikavuorotyyppisestä, nopeimman luokan palvelusta, joka pysähtyy vain välttämättömillä väliasemilla - eikä sillä ole tarkoituskaan palvella kaupungin sisäistä liikennettä. Myös kalusto kaikkine ratkaisuineen on suunniteltu nimenomaan kaukoliikennettä ajatellen.

----------


## sane

> Tähän unohdinkin vastata: Länsimetron myötä Otaniemeen, Keilaniemeen ja Tapiolaan pääsee nopeasti ja päästöttömästi Helsingin päärautatieasemalta metrolla, joten en näe vaihtoyhteyksiä riittävänä syynä hidastaa kaukojunien matkaa. Leppävaaraan on jo hyvät junayhteydet, toisin kuin vastaavaan aluekeskukseen nimeltä Malmi, jossa ei H/R/Z-nopeusluokan lähijunalinjat pysähdy, vaikka olisi syytä. Laituri olisi jo valmiina, mutta Pääradan kuormituksen vuoksi tarvittaisiin ohitusraide kaukojunille (sillekin olisi tilaa heti). Kaukojunat eivät voi pysähtyä joka taajamassa, koska se ei vastaa niiden tarkoitusta. Jatkuvaa jarrutus-kiihdytys-rumbaa joka kylän kohdalla ei kannata raskaalla kaukokalustolla tehdä, vaan sitä varten on taajamajunakalustoa.


Ei Länsimetro (+ Lepuski - Rautatieasema) nyt niin nopea ole, että sen takia olisi perusteltua ohittaa Leppävaaraa. Keilaniemi - Leppävaara akseli on lisäksi erittäin merkittävä työpaikkakeskittymä. En osaa arvioida kuinka paljon Leppävaaran pysähdyksen lisääminen pidentäisi matka-aikaa, mutta mikäli tämä olisi kriittistä voisi Espoon pysähdyksestä mahdollisesti luopua. Kirkkonummella on kuitenkin mahdollisuus vaihtaa lähijunaan, jolloin kysymys on ennenkaikkea siitä, kummalla pysähdyksellä palvellaan suurempaa asukas- ja työpaikkapohjaa, Espoo vai Leppävaara? Työpaikoissa valinta olisi selkeästi Leppävaaran kannalla. Asukkaissakin Wikipedian mukaan Leppävaara (25 000) voittaa Espoon (16 000), jolloin senkin perusteella valinta olisi Leppävaara. Miten bussiyhteydet, Leppävaarasta ainakin on kohtuulliset poikittaiset yhteydet, Espoon keskuksen yhteyksiä en tunne.

Päärata on muutenkin sen verran tiheämmin rakennettu, että siellä joudutaan herkemmin jättämään pois myös kaukojunien pysähdyksiä "ansaitsevia" aluekeskuksia, kuten Malmi, Kerava tai Hyvinkää. Lisäksi pääradan kaukojunat jatkavat pidemmälle, jolloin noilla lisäminuuteilla on suurempi merkitys. Tämän takia mielestäni Pääradan pysähtymiskäytännön vertaaminen rantarataan ei ole erityisen relevanttia.

----------


## LimoSWN

HSL laskee n. 210 000 e  vuotuisia haittoja Mankin ohi menevälle liikenteelle jonka pysähtyvä U aiheuttaa, entäs me Mankin käyttäjät, mikälaiset haitat meille aiheutuu, kun Mankki lakkautetaan, Eipä kukaan puhu siitä.

Tai vastaavasti " Kauklahteen ei ole kun hieman yli 1 km, (voitte kävellä)" mankista(asemalta on Riiantietä käveltynä 1,5 km, jokiraittia 1,4 km) No sittenhän me voidaan lakkauttaa moni muukin asema samalla periaatteella, jos vaikka alotetaan Valimosta ( etäisyys Huopalahteen 1,1 km)
Seuraavaksi lopetetaan Pitäjänmäki (etäisyys Valimoon vain 0,9 )

Pääradalla voidaan karsia samalla tavalla asemia, kuin myös Vantaankoskella. 

Malliksi pääradalta kaksi asemaa: 1. Tikkurila - Hiekkaharju 1,0 km , 2. Koivukylä - Rekola 0,8 km.

----------


## tlajunen

Mankki eroaa muista mainitsemistasi siten, että sitä ei käytä juuri kukaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Päärata on muutenkin sen verran tiheämmin rakennettu, että siellä joudutaan herkemmin jättämään pois myös kaukojunien pysähdyksiä "ansaitsevia" aluekeskuksia, kuten Malmi, Kerava tai Hyvinkää. Lisäksi pääradan kaukojunat jatkavat pidemmälle, jolloin noilla lisäminuuteilla on suurempi merkitys. Tämän takia mielestäni Pääradan pysähtymiskäytännön vertaaminen rantarataan ei ole erityisen relevanttia.


Jos kokonaismatka-aika on pidempi, niin silloinhan lisäminuuttien merkitys matka-ajassa on prosentuaalisesti pienempi

----------


## sane

> Jos kokonaismatka-aika on pidempi, niin silloinhan lisäminuuttien merkitys matka-ajassa on prosentuaalisesti pienempi


Toki, mutta onko suhteellisilla matka-ajoilla oikeasti niin paljon merkitystä? Pääradan suunnalla tulee lisäksi huomioida, että nuo ylimääräiset minuutit kumuloituvat edelleen kohti häntiä, eli esim. Jyväskylään saapuessa noita "ylimääräisiä" minuutteja onkin kertynyt jo huomattavasti enemmän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Myös kalusto kaikkine ratkaisuineen on suunniteltu nimenomaan kaukoliikennettä ajatellen.


Ironista sinällään, nämä kaksikerrosvaunut on kehitetty nimen omaan seudulliseen liikenteeseen ja niihin niitä nimen omaan käytetään Keski-Euroopassa. Vaunut eivät ole ihan yksi yhteen suomalaisten vastineidensa kanssa, tärkein ero on reilumman kokoiset ovet. Kaksikerrosvaunut ovat aika näppäriä juuri regional express -tyyppisessä liiketeessä, jota Suomessa lähinnä vastaa Tampereelle jatkava R-juna. Tällöin samaa junaa käyttävät sekä paikallisliikenteen matkustajat että kaukoliikenteen matkustajat. Alakerta laiturin tasossa ja isoine ovineen toimii lähes yhtä hyvin kuin oikea paikallisjuna, yläkerta taas on rauhallisempi, joten se sopii pidempää matkaa kulkeville.

VR on sitten täällä lanseerannut näistä kaksikerrosjunista suunnilleen erikoispikajunatyyppisen konseptin. Eikä siinä mitään, mielikuvitusta sopii käyttää ja meneehän homma näinkin, varsinkin kun lopulta saadaan kaksikerroksiset ravintolavaunutkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tässä on tainnut Mankit ja Luomat jossain välissä unohtua, mutta edelliseen kirjoitukseen liittyen minä taas olen mieltänyt IC-juniemme esikuvaksi jonkin tällaisen. Kuvassa näkyy SBB:n Re460 ja paikallisia kaksikerroskaukojunavaunuja. Tuollaisilla kokoonpanoilla hoidetaan Sveitsin IC- ja IR-junaliikennettä useilla reiteillä. Se on kyllä sinänsä totta, että useilla eurooppalaisilla metropolialueilla kaksikerroksisia vaunuja näkee melko laillakin lähiliikenteessä - mutta nimenomaisesti vain lähiliikennevaununa en osaa kaksikerrosvaunua mieltää.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No, en minä ole niin paljoa matkustanut, että omia kokemuksia voisi pitää hirveän kattavina. Mutta minä en tosiaan ole nähnyt kaksikerrosvaunuja kaukoliikenteessä missään muualla kuin Suomessa. Voihan se olla sattumaa, mutta sen sijaan kaikkialla muualla missä olen käynyt, kaksikerroksiset kahteen suuntaan ajettavat junat tuntuvat olevan seudullisen liikenteen peruskalustoa, varsinaiset s-bahn -tyyppiset suurkaupunkien lähiliikennejunat sitten erikseen. Eli näitä alueita: Tanska, Pohjois-Saksa, Tsekki ja Itävalta. Lisäksi voi huomata, että suomalaiset kaksikerrosvaunut ovat muunnelma saksalaisesta vaunusta. Mikä kai ei ole mikään yllätys, kun lähes koko suomalainen junakalusto on suunniteltu saksalaisten esikuvien mukaan, toki soveltaen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No, en minä ole niin paljoa matkustanut, että omia kokemuksia voisi pitää hirveän kattavina. Mutta minä en tosiaan ole nähnyt kaksikerrosvaunuja kaukoliikenteessä missään muualla kuin Suomessa. Voihan se olla sattumaa, mutta sen sijaan kaikkialla muualla missä olen käynyt, kaksikerroksiset kahteen suuntaan ajettavat junat tuntuvat olevan seudullisen liikenteen peruskalustoa, varsinaiset s-bahn -tyyppiset suurkaupunkien lähiliikennejunat sitten erikseen. Eli näitä alueita: Tanska, Pohjois-Saksa, Tsekki ja Itävalta. Lisäksi voi huomata, että suomalaiset kaksikerrosvaunut ovat muunnelma saksalaisesta vaunusta. Mikä kai ei ole mikään yllätys, kun lähes koko suomalainen junakalusto on suunniteltu saksalaisten esikuvien mukaan, toki soveltaen.


Ennen kuin VR sai 2-kerrosvaununsa käytettiin  2-kerros tai 1 1/2-kerrosvaunuja 1950-luvulta alkaen ns maisemavaunuina kaukojunissa mm Pohjois-Amerikassa ja Länsi-Saksassa, ja 2-kerroksisia makuuvaunuja on käytetty Saksan ja sen naapurimaiden välisessä yöjunaliikenteessä vuodesta 1995 alkaen. Ranskalaisista TGV-junista on myös olemassa 2-kerrosversioita (TGV-duplex) jotka otettiin käyttöön niinikkään v 1995 eli 2 vuotta ennenkuin VR sai ensimmäiset 2-kerros IC-vaununsa. Myös jotain muita moottorivauunja on taidettu käyttää kaukojunissa niin että matkustamo on ollut korkealla konehuoneen yläpuolella ja perässä saattanut olla toinen kokonaan 2-kerroksinen liite- tai ohjausvaunu mutta ovat lähinnä kuriositeetteja, ainakin Ruosissa oli sellainen muutaman dieselmoottorijunan käsittänyt sarja käytössä aikoinaan.  

VR:n 2-kerrosvaunut ovat sinänsä ainutlaatuisia IC-liikenteessä ja ovat tavallaan toimineet esikuvana, koska mm Saksan valitionrautatiet DB on tilannut ison sarjan 2-kerrosvaunuja IC -liikenteeseensä  ja ensimmäisten on määrä tulla liikenteeseen 2014. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Kaliforniassa kulkee http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Surfliner - joka reilun viiden ja puolensadan kilometrin matkalla pysähtyy keskimäärin noin 20 kilometrin välein.

----------


## Knightrider

> Kyllä se Luoman asema olisi tietenkin hyvä säästää. Varsinkin kun sen ympäristöön suunnitellaan rakentamista. Joka tapauksessa 911 ei kyllä tule kulkemaan usein, mutta ei sen reitti mitenkään huono ole. Masalantien varrelle on kuitenkin keskittynyt kohtuullisesti asutusta, joten ei kävelymatkat kaikille mitenkään erityisen pitkiksi muodostu. Tämä pätee varsinkin Luoman seisakkeen ja Masalan aseman väliselle pätkälle. Monilla asukkailla kävelymatka lähimmälle pysäkille tulee olemaan selvästi lyhyempi kuin Luoman seisakkeelle, joka ei ole mitenkään asutuksen keskellä. Itse asiassa, vaikka tuota Luoman seisaketta ei lakkautettaisikaan, voisi linja 911 olla hyvä lisä joukkoliikennetarjontaan.  Sitä voisi tietenkin pohtia, olisiko tuota linjaa 911 syytä jatkaa Jorvin sairaaralle. Tällöin Kirkkonummelta saataisiin suora yhteys Jorvin sairaalalle palautettua. Muutenkin Luomassa asuu melko lailla varakasta väkeä, mikä kyllä tarkoittaa sitä että käytännössä katsoen joka taloudesta löytyy siellä vähintään yksi auto jo nyt.
> 
> https://www.google.fi/maps/place/Hom...6eebce3db4e495. Tuo Hommaksenkaaren varsi on kyllä esimerkki järjettömästä kaavoittamisesta. Tuota Hommaksenkaaren loppupäätä ei kyllä saada mitenkään kunnon joukkoliikenteen pariin. Sinällään on ihan normaalia, että maaseudullla täytyy turvautua auton käyttöön, kun ihmiset asuvat harvassa ja väljästi. Mutta tuollainen tiiviin rakentamisen sijoittaminen keskelle korpea pussinperälle on pelkästään järjetöntä. Tästä olen täällä jo aiemminkin kirjoittanut.


911:stä voisi tehdä rehellinen liityntälinja Hvitträsk-Hommaksenkaari-Luoman seisake-Mankintie-Lapinkyläntie-Kuninkaankartanontie-Finnsintie-Mankin seisake-Åminne-Mustalahti-Kallvik-Saunalahti. Näinkin hyvin palveleva linja voitaisiin hoitaa yhdellä bussilla, sillä kiertoaika ja täten vuoroväli olisi yhtenäinen 60min U-junien kanssa.




> Kyllä tuolla 168:lla sentään pääsisi suoraan Espoon keskukseen, mikä on jo jotakin. Kyllä HSL varmasti kehittää bussiliikennettä alueella sitä mukaa kun rakentaminen alueella edistyy.


Niin, mutta kehitetäänkö junaliikennettä myös rakentamisen edistyessä, kun seisakkeet on menty kiireellä jo lakkauttamaan? Ei 168 tuo mitään uutta Lasilaaksolaisillekaan, pääseehän nyt junallakin Espoon keskukseen. Pidemmällä vuorovälillä, mutta nopeammin.



> Ei yhtään. Lakkautetun Kytömaan seisakkeen lähelle menee Keravalla nyt arkipäivisin kello 20 asti kolme vuoroa tunnissa ja muulloin yksi vuoro tunnissa sekä kutsutaksiliikennettä, ja bussien matkustajamäärät ovat hyvin vaatimattomat verrattuna alueen väestöön. Kahden bussilinjan pyörittäminen ei mitenkään voi olla halvempaa kuin seisakkeen ylläpitokulut.


Tätä hainkin takaa, ei tästä hyödy kukaan. Junapysähdyken muuttaminen dieselbussilinjaksi ei myöskään vastaa HSL:n päästötavoitteisiin pyrkimistä.

----------


## petteri

> Tätä hainkin takaa, ei tästä hyödy kukaan. Junapysähdyken muuttaminen dieselbussilinjaksi ei myöskään vastaa HSL:n päästötavoitteisiin pyrkimistä.


Junaliikenne on joukkoliikennettä. Esimerkiksi Mankin seisakkeella on ollut keskimäärin 0,7 nousua per vuoro, se tarkoittaa alle 50 matkustajaa päivässä. Luomassa on ollut noin 70 nousua päivässä. Tuollaisten matkustajamäärien takia ei vaan ole paljon järkeä pysäyttää junaa ja siten hidastaa kauempaa tulijoiden matkaa.

----------


## Knightrider

> Junaliikenne on joukkoliikennettä. Esimerkiksi Mankin seisakkeella on ollut keskimäärin 0,7 nousua per vuoro, se tarkoittaa alle 50 matkustajaa päivässä. Luomassa on ollut noin 70 nousua päivässä. Tuollaisten matkustajamäärien takia ei vaan ole paljon järkeä pysäyttää junaa ja siten hidastaa kauempaa tulijoiden matkaa.


Joku lehti teki asiassa tutkimusta, ja ruuhkajuniin oli riittävästi nousijoita, jopa 20/vuoro/seisake. Ruuhka-aikaan kysyntää siispä on jo nyt, keskimääräinen luku sisältää myös ylimääräisen tarjonnan, eikä sisällä suunnitteilla ja rakenteilla olevia asuintaloja. Joukkoliikenneyhteyksien pilaamisella on myös kauaskantoisempia seurauksia asukkaiden sekä jälkikasvun auton ja joukkoliikenteen käytölle sekä suhtautumiselle joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoon - kun yksi, toinen tai kolmas auto kerran hankitaan, ei siitä välttämättä heti luovuta. Eikä varsinkaan, jos tarjotaan vain suht kaukana huonolla vuorovälillä kulkeva bussi, joka ei tarjoa hiljaisen ajan tai viikonlopun yhteyksiä laisinkaan. Lisäksi kummallekaan seisakkeelle ei ole liityntäbussia, vaan käytännössä on käveltävä pitkiä matkoja. Tämä vaikuttaa luonnollisesti käyttäjämääriin, eihän metrojenkaan tulevia käyttäjämääriä lasketa ilman liityntäbusseja?

Kauempaa tulevat eivät ole valittaneet seisakkeiden olemassaolosta, eikä niillä edes pysähdy kuin U-junat. Nopeampia yhteyksiä on reilusti tarjolla kolmessa eri luokassa, eikä tämä siispä vaikuta pitkien matkojen matkustajiin. Ohittaville junille ei olisi käytännössä lainkaan hyötyä lakkauttamisista, koska ratageometria ei sitä salli - radan kuntokin on heikentymässä. Muutenkin Mankissa junat tulevat laituripolulle mutkan takaa ja Luoman tasoristeys on vilkasliikenteinen. Eritasoristeyksiin ole varattu rahaa, ja vaikka olisikin, ei seisakkeiden poistoon olisi silloinkaan mitään syytä, sillä tällöin laituripolut voitaisiin purkaa ja seisakkeet ohittaa hiukan nopeammin. Paljon merkittävämpää on kuitenkin saada Kirkkonummi-Inkoo-välin jatkuvat myöhästelyt kuriin, kuin kuroa muutama sekunti ohittamalla seisake 20 km/h suuremmalla nopeudella. Seisakkeet eivät ole myöskään Rantaradan pullonkaula, vaan ne yksiraiteiset osuudet ja Kirkkonummen asemageometria, joka pakottaa osan junista kulkemaan vastaantulevien rataa välin Tolsa-Kirkkonummi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eritasoristeyksiin ole varattu rahaa, ja vaikka olisikin, ei seisakkeiden poistoon olisi silloinkaan mitään syytä, sillä tällöin laituripolut voitaisiin purkaa ja seisakkeet ohittaa hiukan nopeammin.


Luoman seisake, tasoristeyksineen, ei itse asiassa vaikuta mitään sivuutusnopeuteen. Siinä on 120 km/h rajoitus, mikä on sama kuin suurin rajoitus ylipäätään HelsinkiKirkkonummi-välillä. Mankissa toki on 80 km/h rajoitus laituripolun kohdalla, koska sitä ei saa käyttää moottoriajoneuvot (kyllä, tässä ei ole mitään tolkkua).

----------


## Knightrider

> Luoman seisake, tasoristeyksineen, ei itse asiassa vaikuta mitään sivuutusnopeuteen. Siinä on 120 km/h rajoitus, mikä on sama kuin suurin rajoitus ylipäätään HelsinkiKirkkonummi-välillä. Mankissa toki on 80 km/h rajoitus laituripolun kohdalla, koska sitä ei saa käyttää moottoriajoneuvot (kyllä, tässä ei ole mitään tolkkua).


Ahaa, luulin Luoman tasoristeystä nimitettävän virallisesti laituripoluksi, koska se on kiinni laiturialueessa, kiitos täsmennyksestä. Ratkaisuksi junien nopeuttamiseen Mankissa voisi olla siispä, jos rata ylipäänsä sen sallii, bussiliikenteen läpiajon salliminen Mankissa, jolloin laituripolusta tulee tasoristeys ja ehdottamani liityntälinjan ei tarvitse tehdä pistoa seisakkeella, vaan voi ajaa suoraan alueen läpi.

----------

